# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee2's Spring Extravaganza Competition 2016

## spellbee2

*The competition begins on Sunday, April 10th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
The competition will end on Sunday, April 24th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: LIVE Score Sheet* (For some reason doesn't work in Firefox)
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.


*TEAMS*

**NEW* IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition.

In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance*. This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected. Sorry to get all legal-speak, but the upsetting of team balance by lack of participation was one of the biggest gripes of the last competition, so I wanted to be clear with this new policy.

*Expert League*

*Batman*
Hukif
obfusc8

*Superman*
Sensei
dolphin

*Intermediate League*

*Mario*
OneUp
KestrelKat
JadeGreen
Ctharlhie
Spock

*Luigi*
imazu
spellbee2
FryingMan
cooleymd
ExothermReacton

*Lower League*

*Huey*
SenrPF
MadzAssassin
BadAssLongCoat
DannyCool

*Dewey*
Smudgefish
KingCobra
Hirondelle
BlairBros

*Louie*
Pickman
patches
lunagoddess
Habba

*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points*
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner & Intermediate Leagues Only)_ - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice _(Beginner & Intermediate Leagues Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition (ie. a maximum of 5 tasks of the month and 7 tasks of the year).
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month (April 2016) - *15 points/task*

• Task of the Year (2016) - *20 points/task*


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points* - Expired April 17th

*Beginner League:* Ask a DC to slap you in the face, and describe their reaction.

*Intermediate League:* Go to a body of water (a pool, lake, ocean, etc.) and walk on the water.

*Expert League:* Create a black hole and go through it to another dimension. Describe what it’s like.

• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner League:* Find and open a treasure chest. Describe what's inside.

*Intermediate League:* Explode into a million pieces, and then make yourself reassemble.

*Expert League:* Dissolve yourself into a gas and describe how it feels to be formless.

*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Beginner League:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate League:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Expert League:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*


Enemies are opposition members from your own league.
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
**NEW** Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
4/15/16 1:09PM - Updated name list due to CH name change
4/15/16 2:31PM - Added clarification of DGs qualifying for the "fictional character" bonus
4/19/16 8:47PM - Added Week 2 Challenge

----------


## Habba

Damm this is going to be awesome! I wish everyone good luck!

I will edit this later on with tasks and personal goals.

Thank you, SpellBee!  :smiley: 

--Eat something--
--using electronic device--
--fly--

Personal goals?
Not sure yet

----------


## Smudgefish

Ready to go!

----------


## Sensei

Three step
Teleport
Element manipulation
Advanced summoning

Personal goals
Old personal goals
Go to sleep inside the a dream 2 times
Look for and find any of my persistent characters (Jason, old man, dad, J, or Vixen) 
Look for and find my other self again, the girl me from a different dimension. 

New personal goal
Tear through time and space
Summon J for a fight.
scan my sword
scan my necklace

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

3-step for me will be eat something, fly and to use telekinesis on multiple objects around me at one time if I may.

Personal goals, This is tricky.
Go to the moon by any means necessary
finally tell Leila that I am only dreaming (and find out whether she is indeed my DG)
Clone myself and make it do my bidding
summon enough cash to buy a lambourghini.

Thanks for the heads up Spock! [Edited].

----------


## imazu

YAYYY omg I'm so excited :))

*Three-Step:*
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

*Personal (ALL NEW):*
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk

Also on an unrelated note.. I still have wings from Feb.. lol

----------


## Spock

Best of luck and dreams to all of the contestants - especially to my teammates, of course!  ::D: 
Let's make Mario super again!

*3 step*

Super Speed (basic)
Advanced summoning (advanced)
Time Control (advanced)

*Personal goals*

Old personal goals:
Teleport by falling asleep
Make self taste things without eating
Visit my dreamworld from 5 years ago and its DCs
Chronicle style super powers (telekinetic flight)

New personal goal:
Enhance my vision to include IR or UV
Reverse time
Visit Mars
Visit a neutron star
Hang out in the early Triassic





> 3-step for me will be RC/Stabilize, eat something and fly if I may.



RC/Stabilize can't be in the 3-step, I think.

----------


## cooleymd

*Three Step*

Task 1 Eat Something
Task 2 Basic / Advanced summoning  (I will try to summon DC)
Task 3 Advanced Changing (alter into a better DC)


*New Tasks*
Smack DC with my flashlight
Cut down tree or pole with Light Saber
Flip coin and land it on edge
Behind the Back Hand DC Summonation
Find Self In Void believe that I'm a'dragon'back and emerge from 'betweeen' Pern-Style
Make it rain 'cats' and 'dogs' literally
Pick Apple, Banana, or Pear
Find/Summon Orc, Argonian, Kajit or Elf (any kind) from Tamriel
Use Phone Screen to loacate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
Breath Underwater

*Old Tasks*
Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Kiss 10+ Random DC
Pistol whip dream-cop with their own weapon
Find Self In Void but then punch my way out of it mine-craft-style
Jump off a cliff (crash or fly)
Transform into giant and stomp/smash stuff
Transfigure the color of bird/animal into different color
Win gun battle with Dream Cops 
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the TARDIS


Notes to Others:
(from their tasks in previous competition)
Pickman:  I recently Streaked in an inappropriate place (while flying)
KestralKat: I recently chased Karen Gillan Thru a Blue door and saw Matt Smith inside the TARDIS

----------


## Hirondelle

Okay Team Dewey! Let's go!

*My Three-step tasks*:
1. Interact with a Dream Character
2. Eat something
3. Fly

*My Personal goals:*

• Free riding my dream horse, the black (arabo frisian) stallion called Sirius
• Visit the place/area where I live in the year 1730
• LD that includes my children in the age of 0 tot 5 (they're a lot older now!) 

 ::sunflower::

----------


## Hirondelle

> RC/Stabilize can't be in the 3-step, I think.



Spellbee said to pick things from the dream control list, and this is in it!

----------


## dolphin

Good luck, everybody!

*3 step tasks*
-Fully Phase Through Big Solid Object
-Time Control
-Advanced Summoning

*Old Personal Goals*
-Fully transform into dolphin
-Explore a tropical island
-Use an elevator to teleport

*New Personal Goals*
-Go to Candyland
-Fly a flying saucer
-Eat at least 3 items at a buffet

----------


## Spock

> Spellbee said to pick things from the dream control list, and this is in it!



A direct quote:





> *Three-Step Tasks*
> 
> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization*. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

----------


## ExothermReacton

The time has finally come. Good luck, everyone!
*
3 step task
*
-Super speed
-Telekinesis
-Element manipulation

*Personal goals (All new)*
-Defeat the Cthulhu guardian in the ruins I discovered once and claim the lake of coins in it
-Become Emperor Palpatines apprentice and learn his skills
-Do anything to get struck by a lightning and describe the sensation
-Melt something without touching or physically influencing it in any way that requires high temperatures to do so (A car, stone etc.).
-Explore the really dark forest I visited once for a short while and find out what is at its very center

IT'SA ME, LUIGI!

----------


## Hukif

Good luck everyone and have fun!

My three step tasks:

Advanced summoning, teleportation, full transformation.

And new goal - Fight and defeat a bearer.

Also yay! I like the enemy/tasks. Totally want to battle =D

----------


## Sensei

> Good luck everyone and have fun!
> 
> My three step tasks:
> 
> Advanced summoning, teleportation, full transformation.
> 
> And new goal - Fight and defeat a bearer.
> 
> Also yay! I like the enemy/tasks. Totally want to battle .



Can't wait to read a battle against me and dolphin in dreams. 

 >_> it is on. I have seen you before in dreams, but never battled.  ::D:

----------


## Spock

*Hukif v Sensei - It's On!*

 ::D:   ::rolllaugh::   ::chuckle::

----------


## SenrPF

Here we go! Good luck everybody!  :smiley: 

*Three steps tasks:*

* Interact with DC.
* Ask for advice.
* Eat something.

*Personal Goals (all new)*

- Immersing in water and breathe.
- Fight and defeat a vampire.
- Meditate.

 ::D:

----------


## lunagoddess

*3 STEP*
1. Use an ordinary object to perform dream control
2. Ask for advice
3. Perform a waking life hobby

*NEW PERSONAL GOALS*
-Find a dream guide
-Converse with my reflection in a mirror
-Meet a Goddess
-Meet myself as a child

*OLD PERSONAL GOALS*
-Kiss a DC
-Fly
-Teleport

----------


## Hirondelle

Sorry Spock,

totally missed that, I must say that the rules are a bit overwhelming for a beginner!

----------


## Sensei

Sensei


VS Hukif


Haha, I honestly don't even know if you look like a demon, but I remember you mentioning it before. Also, I had to switch to melchee's energy because fire was blown off too easily by people unless I put a ton of energy into it, so I had to switch to something more powerful. lol.

*Also, Spock*
I love that video. It was exactly how we all felt at that time.  :tongue2:  I have seen episode VII like, 5 times since I bought it a few days ago.  :smiley: 


*To Everyone, I just hit 4,000 posts. Thank you, Thank you.*

----------


## Habba

> Sorry Spock,
> 
> totally missed that, I must say that the rules are a bit overwhelming for a beginner!



I was thinking the same earlier on, the only task most beginners would probably be able to achieve is RC and stableizeation.

----------


## BlairBros

*3 STEP*
fly, gravity manipulation, element manipulation (1 for each difficulty level, why not haha)

*PERSONAL GOALS*
*New:* -Summon/talk with my DG
-Meditate within the dream
-Have a crazy martial arts fight
-Travel in outer space
-Time travel
-Attempt to form a new dream around me, inception style
*Old:* -basically become the Avatar

----------


## Sensei

I think that the reason that there are so many ways to score, is so that people (especially beginners) can have an almost unlimited amount of things to choose from, if they are already trying for a totm, then they can go for that. If they are trying to fly, they can do that, if their goal is crazy and no one has ever done it before, they can make it a personal task. They don't have to change their goals because it doesn't work for the tournament, but can if they want to.

----------


## DannyCool

Tasks: Practice a Waking Life Hobby, Eat something, Interact with DC. 

Personal Goals:
Dream Recall
Meet my DG
Good stabilisation

----------


## DannyCool

The two Birthday Boys are in team Huey together. Yeah! MadzAssasin Birthday tomorrow.

----------


## Smudgefish

Just had first ever proper lucid!! Could have scored points ++ but the competition doesn't start until tomorrow, sorry about that team.
(just hope I can do it again)

I suppose I need to think of some dream goals now just in case I have another!

----------


## KestrelKat

Three Step Tasks:
1// Phase Through BSO
2// Advanced Flying
3// Time Control


Personal Golas:
[N] Find Hogwarts and explore
[N] Summon the Face
[N] Find out who my DG(s) is(/are)
[N] Explore an underwater cave 
[N] Ask a DC to tell me a poem
[N] Ask a DC to draw me a picture
[N] Ask Rey who her parents are

----------


## cooleymd

> *Three Step*
> Task 1 Eat Something
> ...
> 
> *New Tasks*
> Cut down tree or pole with Light Saber
> ...
> Pick Apple, Banana, or Pear...



*There should be some explanation of point stacking*

suppose I dreamed the following: _ I am in a dream and suddenly realize I'm dreaming
I imagine a banana tree behind me, I turn and find it
I bend the tree down, I pick a banana, I transform the banana into a glass banana
I eat the glass banana (tastes like toothpaste) I wake up_

points would be like this 
+10  DILD
+ 5  minor summunation (banana tree)
+ 5  unspecified power 'bending' OR possibly object changing OR using the force
+15  new personal goal (pick apple, banana or pear)
+ 5  minor transformation
+ 5  eat something
+ 5  FIRST STEP (eat something)
+10  Task of Month (eat something inedible describe taste)
===
 60 points

*The Stacking: notice all three of the last 20 points come from doing the same thing)*

suppose instead I had done the above but instead of bend the tree down
I drew a lightsaber and cut down the tree

+10  DILD
+ 5  minor summunation (banana tree)
+ 0  minor summunation in same dream (light saber pocket summon)
+15  new personal goal (draw a light saber and cut down tree / pole)
+ 0  new personal goal in same night (pick apple, banana or pear)
+ 5  minor transformation
+ 5 eat something
+ 5 FIRST STEP (eat something)
+10 Task of Month (eat something inedible describe taste)
===
 55 points (did more stuff but still got less points)

(notice that you can't do the same task twice per dream, or more than one personal goal per night)
(notice summonation of the light saber would have stacked with personal goal, but was a repeat in same dream)

----------


## Spock

cooleymd, that's a good point... As far as I understand as long as the personal goal is more personalized than the task - both count. But I think that for example summoning a light saber would be a part of the light saber personal goal. And the limitation on personal goals is just so people won't make huge lists of goals and pop dozens of them each night. That being said, I think some clarifications should be made:





> + 5  minor summunation (banana tree)
> + 0  minor summunation in same dream (light saber pocket summon)



In a different example - like the fairy ring of TOTY 2016. To complete that the fairy ring task you need:

1. get to nature (teleport or by other means of control) = 0 or 5 or 10 pt.
2. summon a fairy ring = 5 or 10 pt.
[3. step inside]
4. summon fairies = 0 pt. (repeated)
5. interact with a DC - the fairies = 2 pt.
6. possibly manipulate a DC - if they don't want to tell a secret = 5 pt.
SUM: 12 to 27 pt. (depending on execution)

So I think it would make sense if all of this can be considered as *either 12 to 27 pt.* if interpreted separately *or 20 pt.* if interpreted as a TOTY - but *not both* (32 to 47 points in this example) - this should be made clear in the rules. And I think the right to decide how to interpret the task should be reserved to the dreamer (still depending on execution though!). 





> +10  new personal goal (draw a light saber and cut down tree / pole)
> + 0  new personal goal in same night (pick apple, banana or pear)



This raises a bigger issue for me...
As currently defined, per night only ONE personal goal can be claimed. That makes sense - as personal goals can be as easy and many as the contestant wants - so it opens a door to abuse and/or scope problems if one could do an unlimited number of them and claim it all.
BUT - I think it makes no sense to put both new and old goals under the same limitation - because this way there is no motivation what-so-ever to try doing an old goal (since new ones always cost more). I think a rule that limits the personal goals to ONE FROM EACH TYPE per night would make more sense. This way there is still priority for the new goals, but after doing one of them the dreamer will have an incentive to do an old goal too.

----------


## obfusc8

3 Step Tasks
-Fully Phase through a big solid object
-Advanced summoning
-Element manipulation

Old Goals
-Ride my/another motorbike
-Summon my persistent DC "M"
-Summon my dream horse Midnight
-Snowboarding

New Goals
-Transform into an underwater animal
-Pull something out of a picture
-Transform a DC into an animal
-Sculpt something from earth/sand/snow and bring it to life

I AM BATMAN!!!
That is all...  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

yea stacking is always a bit tricky Spock
like in my example of tree bending and then transforming banana into glass
if tree bending were an example of object changing instead of a form of bending (unspecified power) then it might also be a duplication

people tend to count each thing they do and then anything that meets multiple conditions and isn't a direct duplicate with stacking 
or replace if supplanted by the +10 version 

I only managed to do one personal goal last competition (stretch phone bigger) in my last, longest, and most controlled dream.  Tho I had 2 flight failures (before success) and 2 mind control failures.  For me most dreams are not completely controlled and I certainly don't remember all goals

That is why my goals try to be ready for different conditions like  urban, rural, water etc  mostly in dreams I go for targets of opportunity  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Aw man, I guess I just barely missed this one. Oh well!

Good luck everybody!  ::D:

----------


## Spock

> like in my example of tree bending and then transforming banana into glass
> if tree bending were an example of object changing instead of a form of bending (unspecified power) then it might also be a duplication



Yes, but I think that this is part of the challenge - to remember enough to be able to pick the "control methods" that win you the most points... So it's not a good idea to use object changing - maybe using super strength or telekinesis to bend it are better options.

But in the light saber or fairy ring example - if you decide to interpret the fairy ring as separate items instead of 1 TOTY - than you can't use summoning or DC interaction again - but if you consider it as 1 task (TOTY in this case, or personal goal) then it would make sense that you can use summoning or DC interaction again.

For example if my personal goal is telekinetic flight (like in chronicle) - I think that as long as I do another sort of flight (like jet pack) as well as another sort of telekinesis (like on other DCs/objects), I can claim 1 personal goal + 2 basic/advanced tasks. But if I consider telekinetic flight as telekinesis + flight (so 5 + 5-10 instead of 15 pt.), I can't claim more instances of telekinesis or flight.





> For me most dreams are not completely controlled and I certainly don't remember all goals



Same here! I'm just talking best case scenario assuming I even get the chance to do tasks and goals.  :Cheeky: 





> That is why my goals try to be ready for different conditions like  urban, rural, water etc  mostly in dreams I go for targets of opportunity



Several of my goals are teleportation and senses inclined - something I'm fairly good at, based on past dreams, which is why I'm picking them...

Also, I'll add some goals, including from what others picked - read some really great ideas here! Hope it's OK  ::D: 

*Old goals:*
Breath Underwater
Have a crazy martial arts fight
Climb like spiderman (without anything to hold to)

*New goals:*
Do drugs
Do anything to get struck by a lightning and describe the sensation
Skydive with no parachute
Ask a DC to draw me a picture
Pull something out of a picture

----------


## BlairBros

Woohoo I guess I am first to report in, good old Australian time zone  :smiley: 
Last Nights Score: Recalled 7 dreams (7 points)
TOTAL: 7

Bring it on team Louie and Huey, my dream recall by itself with no points for lucidity will be your demise  :tongue2:  trololol

----------


## Pickman

Okay, I'm turning in soon, so I'd better get on with this:

Three Step Tasks:

Interact with a DC
Ask for advice
Partial Transformation

Personal Goals:

Go to work and do something that would get me fired in real life
Go swimming (never done this in a dream)
Streak somewhere innapropriate (I failed to do this last time)

Good luck guys.

----------


## MadzAssassin

Awesome! First night. It's my birthday so I'm hoping for good results!!!!

Three step tasks:
Interact with a DC
Fly 
Basic summoning 

Personal goals:
Become a fictional character (or Darth Vader or Spider-Man)
Make music in a LD
Find my dream guide

----------


## cooleymd

Spock, the basic and advanced tasks are all reusable in new dream or dream/chain, but that is another thing, Some people apparently have very different recall that I do they wake up at like time for work/school and recall 10 dreams or whatever.  I only count one dream per cycle, so If I was asleep for 4.5 hrs (by failing to wake up every 1.5 to 3 hours to recall) and I recalled what I thought could be 2 dreams, I would assume there were all part of the same cycle and group them together.   But in each sleep cycle If I had 4 lucids in one night as I did in one competition I could count the same stuff over in each new dream (unless it was a once per competition kind of thing), of course in that competition it was about stability not tasks and most points came from the duration of the lucid dream <3, 3-5, 6-8, 9-11, 12-14, etc minutes  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Awesome job, guys. Some incredible tasks out there that I will be stealing because they're so cool.

*3 Step:*
Fly
Telekinesis
Fully phase through big solid object

*Personal Goals:*
*NEW* Replace one of my arms with a robot one
*NEW* Do anything to get struck by lightning and describe the sensation
*NEW* Pilot a spaceship through space
*NEW* Transform into a bee
*NEW* Become a ghost and possess a DC's body
*NEW* Create a sword made of fire
Breathe underwater
Clone myself
Jump from a high place and slam into the ground at full speed

Also, I'll be sending out PMs to bump some people that haven't posted in the thread yet.






> *OLD PERSONAL GOALS*
> -Fly
> -Teleport



I need you to be a little more specific. Per competition rules, the personal goals have to be different than the normal tasks. You can clarify with "Fly into space" or "Teleport by using a portal", but they can't just be the same as the normal tasks.





> Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.








> Tasks: Practice a Waking Life Hobby, Eat something, Interact with DC. 
> 
> Personal Goals:
> Dream Recall
> Good stabilisation



Those are a little vague, could you clarify those a bit? You could do "Recall a 30-minute lucid" or something like that. But the way they're phrased now, it's not really a "goal" per say. For example, it's not really quantifiable as to how _good_ a good stabilization is. Like a good stabilization for a natural lucid dreamer might be a lot different than one for someone just starting out. If you can rephrase them into something more objective, I'll accept them.


As for the points discussion, just a couple thoughts. Spock, you make a really good point about the personal goal restrictions. As you mentioned, the limit's mainly there to keep people from listing 40 super simple goals like "move your right foot", and then cashing in the points when they get them all in one. But I do understand that that does remove the motivation to perform old goals (although I do find some old goals to be pretty fun, and they do work as a good backup plan if you find yourself struggling to actually pull off the newer goals). I will definitely consider the "1 new, 1 old" limit for next competition, but for now, since we've already started, we'll just keep it the way it is.

It is difficult to define an all-encompassing set of rules and guidelines for point scoring, especially since lucid dreaming is subjective by nature, so it's not like there's lucid refs to keep you accountable. That's why one of the first lines in the rules is that the competition runs on the honor system - you can interpret the tasks how you want, and you can count it for as many points as you deem fair (as long as it's within the guidelines that _are_ spelled out). If it seems incredibly fishy, I may call you out on it, but for the most part, you are your own judge.

After all, as much fun as it is to win, the point of the competition is mainly to spark motivation to not only induce lucid dreams, but to try to accomplish new things in those lucids. So I'm not too worried about the points, those are primarily up to interpretation. But as long as you decide what's fair and it doesn't seem like your obviously milking the tasks for more points than their worth, then I'm fine with whatever.

----------


## KestrelKat

Dang, I had two Lucids last night!  One night too early lol... Let's try for it again, for Team Mario!


Good Luck everyone!!

----------


## JadeGreen

Mmmk as luck would have it I came down with a nasty headcold today.  I don't know how well my reacall/lucidity is going to hold up.  :tongue2:  These are my personal goals:

OLD: Waterbending
OLD: Firebending (Outside of flight)
OLD: Become Female

NEW: Earthbending (Reasonable Scale, move a boulder at least as big as myself)
NEW: Airbending (Reasonable Scale, Strong Gust of wind, Mini Tornado, etc.)
NEW: Encounter/Confront tsunami dream. (May overlap with Waterbending)
NEW: Teach Manei (My dream guide) how to defend herself/fight. I will consider any length of instruction (Even if it's just a single move) a success.

Three Step Task: (Mmmk I wanna challenge myself with things that haven't worked in the past. But doing all of these in the same LD... whoo...)

-Element Manipulation (There might be overlap with personal goals. If there is, I will take whatever score gives more.)
-Teleportation. (I think there's a dream spell that I can use. _Tesser-A-[Destination]_)
-Basic Summoning. (I've done this before, but I'm out of practice...)

----------


## OneUp

*3 Step Tasks*
Advanced Flying
Time Control
basic summoning

*Old Personal Goals*
Meet a specific DC 
Dilate time using a watch
Have music play in the background

*New Personal Goals*
Visit another planet
create a persistent world

----------


## FryingMan

Oh my it's already time for this!    Ah man thought I'd get in the first points, BlairBros beat me to the punch.

Dreaming has been taking the back burner a bit for now.   However, dream me is starting to poke through the fog and notice things about the dream.
I've been not writing DJs for a while now.  Shame!    I vow to do it for the length of the competition!   Writing this DJ, I recalled a full dream that I had lost earlier.   The magic of DJing!

I also am maintaining an index of all comp DJ entries in my DILD workbook to find them easier:
fryingmans-dild-course-workbook-SSEC2016 DJ index

3 dreams: 3
1 frag: 0.5
night #1 total: 3.5
DJ entry: ssec2016-comp-night-1-2016-04-11-3d-1f-pts-3.5

running competition total: 3.5

W00T, *Hukif* is in the hiz-oose!    Can't wait to read your DJ entires!    Come on *Sensei*, you gotta step up bro!

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

All right, third to report in! Only problem is I honestly don't know how to calculate these... I've got 8 fragments that all seem to add up along the same line, they have things in common and seem linear. Do I count that as 1 dream? or 2 frags = 1 dream so 4? I'm not sure, here's the entry.

Footy, Ponds, iPods and Car sex.

Good luck everyone! I can't wait for my lucid tonight tho :3

----------


## Smudgefish

*3 step tasks* (keeping it simple)

1) Fly
2) Eat Something
3) Use an electronic device

*Personal Goals:*

1) Change the colour of the sky
2) Summon a character
3) Run naked down the street

Better late then never. Didn't get lucid last night, no surprise.
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/smud...-4-2016-74546/
Total for night #1: 2 full dreams 2pt + 2 fragments 1pt = 3 points, Running total: 3

----------


## DannyCool

Team Huey Are Go!

If I am honest I had one long non-lucid. The fragments I can't remember. I remember waking up in the morning and saying I must remember this dream for the team.  :smiley:  1 point for Team Huey.

----------


## SenrPF

The *motivation* for this competition, no doubt, has greatly improved my dream recall!  :smiley: 

I will try to remain so in the coming days.  ::sunflower:: 

I remember *two* non-lucid dreams (2 points), *seven* non-lucid fragments  ::shock::  (3,5 points), and make *WBTB* that did not work (2 points).

Total points: 7.5

----------


## DannyCool

> Team Huey Are Go!
> 
> If I am honest I had one long non-lucid. The fragments I can't remember. I remember waking up in the morning and saying I must remember this dream for the team.  1 point for Team Huey.



plus 2 for wbtb which did not work = 3 + met dreamviews dcs in a non-lucid:

Team Dewey Invade Team Huey's Base - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MadzAssassin

Ok. Time to report in

I recalled 6 dreams last night. (All were very boring. I went back to my primary school for one which was like a nightmare xD) 

6 non-lucids= 6 points.

I did two WBTBs that failed as well= 2 points.

And happy birthday Danny Cool!

----------


## Hirondelle

Last nights score for me:

1 for non-lucid dream
0.5 for non-lucid fragment
2 for (failed) WBTB

*Total 3.5*

----------


## Habba

Only 2 non-lucid fragments.

1 point!

Here

Quite disappointed in myself with this as I got 5 full vivid dream a day before, but let's see what tommorow brings!

----------


## Pickman

Night 1:

I got nothing = 0 points

Great start.

----------


## dolphin

6 NLD=6 points

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Night 1: Sickness Shalt Not Prevent me from Becoming Lucid... In fact... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

17 points. I wasn't sure what to do when I DEILDed but and returned to the dream nonlucid, so I only counted that for one point. Did my best with what I had.

----------


## obfusc8

Night 1:

3 nd -3pts
wbtb - 2pts
rc - 1pt
first dild - 10pts
old personal goal (ride a motorbike) - 10 points
phase through big solid object (wall)- 10 points
3 step stage 1 - 5pts
advanced summoning (tree)- 10 points
3 step stage 2 - 10pts
element manipulation (creating a lake)- 10 points
3 step stage 3 - 15pts
interact with a DC - 2 pts
advanced flying - 10 points
TOTY (Leprechaun) - 20 points

118 points

Gold Thief - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ctharlhie

Night 1: 3 points for 3 dreams recalled

----------


## Spock

obfusc8, dude!  ::thumbup::  ::thumbup::  ::thumbup:: 

Anyway, my first night:

Recalled 4 NLDs + another NLD from one fragment (+ another one I forgot later...) = 4.5 pt.
Did several shortish WBTBs = 2 pt.
WILDs failed, wasn't really paying attention and just lost awareness = 0 pt.

Total for the night = 6.5 pt.

Competition total = 6.5 pt.

DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 1

----------


## lunagoddess

1 LD = 10 
Tasks 1&2 completed = 15 
1 fragment = .5 
2 non-lucid = 2
Successful WBTB = 2
3 Comments = 1
Total = *30.5*
100% tall, curvy, and sexy (competition night #1) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
 :woohoo:

----------


## spellbee2

Oh yeah, awesome start to this competition already.


WBTB - 2 pts
First WILD - 10 pts
RC/Stabilization - 1 pt
Fully phase through big solid object - 10 pts
Lucid chain - 2 pts
Second WILD - 5 pts
Interact with DC - 2 pts
Telekinesis/Unspecified Dream Control (stopping the penny) - 5 pts
1 Fragment - 0.5 pts
3 NLDs - 3 pts

Night 1 Total - 40.5 pts
Competition Total - 40.5 pts

DJ entry

----------


## imazu

*First Night:*

*Spoiler* for _LUCID PART_: 



I become suddenly lucid in my grandma's old back yard. It doesn't occur to me to do an RC. There are lots of people everywhere and it's afternoon. I immediately think of the Bonus TOTM to attend a hobbit celebration. There's a short, hobbity person in front of me, facing away. I want it to be young Bilbo (from the recent movies) so I call out confidently, "Hey Bilbo!" as I approach. It is indeed him as he turns to face me. I ask him where da party at but he just sits down on the ground and stares at me with a slightly melty face. The entire scene around us is pretty melty. Should've stabilized.. The dream ends there.




3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
Advanced Summon (fictional character!) - 15
Interact w/ DC - 2

Not _completely_ sure about the advanced summon, I think it counts because I was staring straight at the unknown DC the whole time, and decided on my own to make it be Bilbo when it turned around.. Prettty sure that's an advanced summon. Let me know if you think otherwise anyone!

Night Total: 32
*Competition Total: 32*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration :)

----------


## Sensei

5 non lucid dreams = 5 points
Some WBTBs = 2 points

Total = 7 points

Didn't get much sleep last night. :/ Lets see what I can do tomorrow. Might nap too.

----------


## Smudgefish

QUESTION -- Why does doing a simple WBTB give 2 points?? Surely that discriminating against those of us that have to go to work in the morning! And how long a WBTB does it have to be? Can I claim 2 points if I get up to go to the toilet ::tongue::   ?

----------


## Spock

Smudgefish, technically any act of leaving the bed to later return is a WBTB - so a toilet break should be considered one if you use it for LDing...
(like my first in day 1, but also did a 20 minutes one)

----------


## KingCobra

Tasks: Reality check, Eat something, Interact with DC
Personal Goals: Dream Recall

----------


## Habba

I thought reality checks and stableizeation weren't allowed for the three step tasks?

----------


## lunagoddess

I forgot I have to choose new 3 step tasks since I completed 2/3, right?

1. Practice a waking life hobby
2. Eat something
3. Super strength

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 2 Score:* 
5 full dreams - 5 points
2 fragments - 1 point
fail WBTB - 2 points
3 DJ comments - 1 point
Night 2 total: 9 points

*Competition Total: 16 points*

----------


## ExothermReacton

I had a pretty nice start. Not very many points but a lucid anyway.^^

Remembered 2 non-lucids: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Interact with a dream character: 2 points

Night 1 Total: 16 points

Journal entry: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - ExothermReacton - Dream Journals[11-4-16]-five-symbols-weird-school-trip-some-water-74567/

----------


## spellbee2

> I forgot I have to choose new 3 step tasks since I completed 2/3, right?
> 
> 1. Practice a waking life hobby
> 2. Eat something
> 3. Super strength



Actually, you can't change all 3 steps until week 2. Like I commented on your DJ entry, you got 15 (5+10) points for completing the first two steps, so now you're on step 3, and if you complete that in a lucid you'll get another 15 points. You can change step 3 as many times as you want (as long as you declare it before you actually do it), but you can't restart at step 1 until the start of week 2.






> Tasks: Reality check, Eat something, Interact with DC
> Personal Goals: Dream Recall



Like JoshMcNaught said, you can't have RC as part of your 3 step. It's in the rules.





> *Three-Step Tasks*
> 
> Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, *excluding RC/Stabilization*. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.



Also, like I told DannyCool, you'll have to be more specific on your lucid goal. The way it's phrased now, it's not really a "goal" per say. Goals have to be objective - what may be good dream recall for you may not be good dream recall for someone else. Plus, the goal has to be completed in a lucid anyway, so "Dream Recall" doesn't make much sense as a goal. I'd allow it if you made it more quantifiable, like "Recall a 30-minute lucid".

----------


## KestrelKat

Dang, not a good start... 
2 fragments, and a WBTB attempt.  
Grand total for three points so far lol


If only I could have started Saturday night lol

----------


## Hukif

Sigh... hopefully I will manage goals rather than just go along with the dream, anyway.

Sunday 10th Not much done, but at least it was fun - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + Interact with DC/2 + Eat something/5 + 1st DILD/10 = 18
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Electronic Device/5 + Fly/5 = 16
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Fly/5 + Partial Transformation/5(When killing monsters) = 25
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Eat something/5 = 11
Dream 5- RC/1 + 5th DILD/5 + Super Speed/5 + Fly/5 = 16
Dream 6- RC/1 + 6th DILD/5 + Eat something/5 + Teleport/10 = 21
Dream 7- RC/1 + 7th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Element Manipulation/10 + Advanced Flying/10 = 36

Total = 143

Monday 11th Didn’t get much sleep. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + Electronic Device/5 First DILD/10 = 16
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Interact with DC/2 = 18
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Fly/5 = 21
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 = 6

Total = 61

Don't think I forgot about you, sensei!
And hi Frying! Been a while, uh?

----------


## OneUp

*Night #1*

Was adjusting to my school sleep schedule last night, so not much recall

1 NLD: 1 point
Total: 1 point

Leaving School - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Tonight I'll be getting lucid. And my sleep schedule seems to be on point. I'll be back tomorrow with a load of points my fellow Mario's.
 :Off to Bed:

----------


## Sensei

> Sigh... hopefully I will manage goals rather than just go along with the dream, anyway.
> 
> Sunday 10th Not much done, but at least it was fun - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> Dream 1- RC/1 + Interact with DC/2 + Eat something/5 + 1st DILD/10 = 18
> Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Electronic Device/5 + Fly/5 = 16
> Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Fly/5 + Partial Transformation/5(When killing monsters) = 25
> Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Eat something/5 = 11
> Dream 5- RC/1 + 5th DILD/5 + Super Speed/5 + Fly/5 = 16
> Dream 6- RC/1 + 6th DILD/5 + Eat something/5 + Teleport/10 = 21
> ...



It started 8PM on Sunday night, so I think your first night is before the comp. You are same time zone as me, so you shouldn't have two nights yet.  :smiley:  I'll catch you, just wait and see.

----------


## FryingMan

Just too many things on my mind now, the competition for my waking mind is too intense to get all the dream details I want.

DJ entry
2 frags, 1 pts

New competition total: 3.5 + 1.0 = 4.5

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1:
10th-11th 8:00pm to 8:00pm 

+2 WBTB 

+3 Non-lucid dreams recalled(first bed time 6:30ish) 
10:30p Over Scheduled Drop / Shabby Cloths / Late No Shoes (then insomnia)
 4:30a  Transit / Actors
 5:05a  Weird Movie Club / Strange Vehical

Night Total 5 Points

Contest Total 5 Points


at 4:30 I was able to remember 3 segments of dream but didn't journal them, wanted to get back to sleep for prime time (near normal wake time) lucidity chance, but at final awakening barely remembered any of that previous dream

I have posted off both Wednesdays and both Fridays during competition to increase potential sleep time  :smiley:   so hopefully I can reach 2-7 Lucids during comp  :smiley:

----------


## Smudgefish

Waking life is not helping me at the moment. Too much going on.
I tried to do a WBTB but my mind was too active so didn't get back to sleep at all.

Night #2:
1 Full dream: 1pt, 3 fragments: 1.5 points
Running total 5.5

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Night two: not off to a very good start I must say. Last night stayed at Mum's, had to help her move house early and so I was woken up and wasn't able to get time in to record what I could remember. Got a fragment of something I know was bigger, kind of hoping something triggers me to at least recall another fragment from last night today before tomorrow turns over at 8.

Hiking With A ChowChow

Night #2 = 0.5pt
Running Total = 4.5pt (I think)

Got some work to do and tonight is the night I do it  :smiley:

----------


## MadzAssassin

Night 2

3 dreams recalled-3points
1 fragment- 1/2 point
2 WBTB

Total = 5.5 points.

----------


## SenrPF

This has been a sleepless night!  ::angry::   :smiley: 

2 Non-Lucid Dreams: 2 points.
1 Non-Lucid Fragment: 1/2 point.

Total for today: 2.5 points.

I hope to improve something the next day!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Habba

Well, I had a Better night than yesterday!
4 non lucids = 4
Failed wbtb = 2
Here


Total = 7 points

----------


## Spock

Second night feels horrible despite actually doing a task (full account in the DJ):

Recalled 2 NLDs = 2 pt.
Recalled several frags, not sure of how many dreams = 1 pt.
WBTB = 2 pt.
First WILD (not the best lucid I've had, but I'll take it) = 10 pt.
Super speed = 5 pt.
1st of 3 Step = 5 pt.
Unspecified Dream Control? = 5 pt.? (does visualizing foggy cars count??)
RC / stabilization = 1 pt.
Failed advanced summoning = 0 pt.

Total for the night = 26 pt. (31 pt.?)

Competition total = 32.5 pt. (37.5 pt.?)

DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 2

BTW, I have another question - does posting DJ comments counts separately or together with the rest?

----------


## DannyCool

3 points on first day plus 1/2point for fragment plus WBTB plus 3 comments on journals = *6.5 current total*

----------


## obfusc8

Night 2:

1 nd - 1 pt
1 frag - 0.5pts
wbtb - 2pts
first dild - 10 pts
rc - 1 pt
interact with a dc - 2 pts
advanced week 1 challenge task (black hole) - 20pts
use electronic device (smartphone) - 5pts
mass telekinesis (room full of people, at least 8 at once) - 10pts
phase through large solid object (window/wall) - 10pts
object changing (bicycle to motorbike) - 5 pts

66.5 pts

Total so far: 118+ 66.5 = 184.5

(I'm not going to repeatedly claim points for my old goal of riding a motorbike, unless I do something cool. Could it could change to a new goal something like do a unique/new stunt on a motorbike?)

Black Hole - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Pickman

Night 2

3 full dreams = 3 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 5.5 points

----------


## dolphin

0 NLD=0 points

I forgot how to dream, apparently. I have to learn all over again from the beginning. Hopefully it only takes a day or two like it usually does.

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Day 2: Sicker than Yesterday: Semi Lucid Sexyness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Wa wa wa only 1.5pts...

----------


## imazu

*Second Night:*

2 Fragments - 1
WBTB - 2

Night Total: 3
*Competition Total: 35*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
1st DILD = 10 points
2nd and 3rd dild = 10 points
Wbtb = 2 points
Total = 26

DILD 1
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points 
Teleport = 10 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Telekinesis = 5 points 
Switch to 3rd person (unspecified) = 5 points 
Time control = 10 points 
Advanced Flying = 10 points
Advanced summon = 15 points (5 extra since fictional character)
Fully phase through solid object = 10 points
Mind control = 5 points
Change the book words (object DC changing) = 5 points
Banishing = 10 points
Total = 98

DILD 2
RC = 1 point
Mass tk = 10 points
Total = 11

DILD 3
RC = 1 point 
Mass summon = 10 points 
Interact with DC = 2 points
Flying = 5 points 
Time control = 10 points
Total = 28

3 step tasks = 30 points

Total = 30 + 28 + 11 + 98 + 26 = 193  
*Comp total = 193 + 7 = 200. 
*Will recount and double check when I write dj.

*edit*:Recounted, DJ entry here
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sens...omp-fun-74623/

----------


## Spock

Yay, Sensei is back to normal!
Now dolphin needs to heal from his kryptonite poisoning and the battle can begin  ::evil::

----------


## patches

Night 1:

1 fragment. Bill Gates was trying to take over past and present Microsoft CEOs with an AI.

Night 2:

1 fragment. Dreamt about taking a quiz which I hadn't studied for, looking at a couple answers on the computer, and being told that I was at risk of being expelled from school for it. I asked the teacher if I could just take a 0 on the quiz and he said yes.

Running total: 

1 points.

----------


## Hirondelle

*Competition night 2*
2 points WBTB (failed)
1 point non-lucid dream
= 3

Competition total 7.5

----------


## KingCobra

Recalled 2 dreams so that would be 2 points for team Dewey!

----------


## lunagoddess

3 RD = 3
WBTB = 2
Comments = 1

Night total = 6
*Comp total = 36.5*

----------


## ExothermReacton

My success last night was followed by a failure. For some reason my sleep pattern totally messed up.0_o

WBTB: 2 points
Remembered 1 non-lucid: 1 point

Total: 3 points

Competition total: 19 points

That just motivates me more to set a new highscore.

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 3:* 
-5 full dreams recalled (5 points)
-1 fragment (0.5 points)
-Failed WBTB (brain was way too active) (2 points)
Night 3 Total: 7.5 points

*Competition Total: 23.5 points*

----------


## Sensei

Focusing more on Zodra and Personal goals. Hoping to accomplish 5 of them by the end of the week.  :smiley:  Lets see what I can do. 
*Old personal goals*
Go to sleep inside the a dream 2 times
Look for and find any of my persistent characters (Jason, old man, dad, J, or Vixen) 
Look for and find my other self again, the girl me from a different dimension. 
Go to the other dimension of Zodra that I have only been to once
Fly to Space

*New personal goals*
Tear through time and space
Summon or find any of the persistent characters from Zodra (I have never summoned one purposefully, they have just been there)
scan my sword
scan my necklace
Check out the other dimensions of Zodra that I haven't gone to.

Will probably need to add some if it is the Zodra goals that I accomplish

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Alright! 3 more points for us! Here's the entry and I got 1 ND and 1 failed WBTB.

Also got to talk to another DV member on the phone briefly 'after' the dream (still inside it though, just after the animated bit.)

Sad bit is I lost another dream from alarm going off, but I still managed to nail this little before-wakening one which was surprisingly vivid for an animated dream.

My total rests at 7.5

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2:
11th-12th 8:00pm to 8:00pm 

+2 WBTB 

+4 Non-lucid dreams recalled(first bed time 6:30ish) 
10:15p Counter Attack
 1:45a ID Photograph (near miss on lucidity falling awake)
 3:00a Planning / Mining / Outlaw
 4:45a Guest Of Royals / Weird Wildlife / Brook Shields / Honey Factory / Sharp Cheese / Ice Cream

Night Total 6 Points

Contest Total 11 Points


In the near miss I did manage to think I'm not falling asleep I'm falling awake... I'm dreaming... but I was at least 80% awake by then.  During the end of the scene the image was breaking down in to exit flashing at least 3-4 seconds before this occurred to me, great opportunity for a DEILD.  Unfortunately I was at least 20% asleep because I didn't think to try  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 


Finally some decent recall on that last dream: I recall at least 8 different segments but some didn't deserve names  :smiley: 


now begins my first day off  :smiley:  hopefully I'll be able to reach at least 8 dreams and if lucky at least a lucid  :smiley:  hopefully with some stability and high density task stacking  :smiley: 
current plan is to sleep in til 10 or 11 am  :smiley:

----------


## OneUp

*Night #2*

2 NLDS: 2 points
*Total*: 3 points

Don't worry guys, I was literally on the verge of lucidity last night. This night I'll have it down for the rest of the comp. Tomorrow I'll be back with tons of points for sure

Awareness and Shoes - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Tonight's the night

----------


## spellbee2

Zero success last night, not much better during my nap.

WBTB - 2 pts
2 NLDs - 2 pts

Night 2 Total - 4 pts
Competition total - 44.5 pts

DJ Comments (Total) - 2

----------


## Smudgefish

This is going very badly indeed, sorry team. Personal problems have caused me to almost completely stop my LD attempts - I'm exhausted, and my recall has dropped. Another completely failed WBTB as I couldn't get back to sleep.

Night #3:
1 fragment: 0.5 points
Running total: 6 points

----------


## Habba

2 non lucids = 2
Fail WBTB = 2
Fa (NLD) = 1

 Comp Total = 12 points.

Dream that led into a FA

----------


## MadzAssassin

2 non lucids
1 failed WBTB


3 points.

----------


## SenrPF

Results for today

1 NLD = 1 Point.
2 Fragment = 1 Point.
1 WBTB = 2 Point.

1 Comment in Smudgefish DJ. (I think I need 3 comments to obtain 1 point?)

Total Today: 4 points.

----------


## DannyCool

2 wbtb no dreams recalled. I was going to write my dreams down during the night and then in the morning they were all gone. I think waking up and writing them is the way to go. Up the Date Total: 8.5

----------


## obfusc8

4 frags : 2pts
wbtb: 2pts
first dild: 10pts
rc: 1pt
interact with a dc: 2 pts
fully phase (window/wall): 10pts
advanced flying: 10pts
element manipulation/advanced object changing (meteor rock -> sun/fire): 10pts
advanced telekinesis (stopping huge meteor and moving it out of atmosphere): 10pts
unspecified (weather control): 5 pts

62pts

Total so far: 184.5 +62 = 246.5pts

Meteor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Spock

Yay! Finally, a one of these great recall nights!!!  :Party: 
I'm surprised due to the recent problem with a wbtb and RL stress - but apparently my brain really needed to dream...

Here's the breakdown:

1 pre-wbtb frag - 0.5 pt.
4 pre-wbtb NLDs - 4 pt.
wbtb (30 minutes) - 2 pt.
1 post-wbtb frag - 0.5 pt.
1 post-wbtb NLD - 1 pt.
"First failed" DEILD (not lucid, but back in dream, so +1 NLD) - 1 pt.
"Second failed" DEILD (not lucid, but back in dream, so +1 NLD) - 1 pt.
DILD - 10 pt.
Stabilization / RC - 1 pt.
DC interaction - 2 pt.
(lost lucidity, so now the NLD from 2nd "Failed" DEILD)
2 FAs (NLDs) - 2 pt.

Total for the night = 25 pt.

Competition total = 62.5

DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 3

----------


## Pickman

Night 2:

3 full dreams = 3 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 5.5 points

Recall is gradually returning.

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 3: (And I'm the first one here...)

-Fragment (0.5x3 or +1.5)
-DILD (+10)
-Teleportation. (+10)
-Use an ordinary Object (The suspicious 'Balloon' that scientist gave me) To preform dream control (Float) (+5)
-Flying (The old fashioned way on my flames) (+5)
-Unspecified Dream Control (Creating new fantastical environment.) (+5)
-Super Strength (Throwing and kicking giant log into monster) (+5)

Night total: (I need my calculator that's a good sign...) 41.5

Here is the DJ

Spell's Comp Night 3: Exploding Dad - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

Yay, I can dream again!

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up to hearing my family talking near my room. I instinctively tried to make a dream form in front of my closed eyelids, which worked and made me lucid. I went outside to fly but woke up shortly after getting just a little bit into the air.



1 DILD-10 points
flying-5 points

night total-18 points
competition total-24 points

In 2 of my NLDs, I also consciously made the dream form in front of my closed eyelids, but didn't become lucid. The only dream where I wasn't close to becoming lucid included dolphins and snacks, which are relatively rare delights in my non-lucid dreams.

Tonight was fun! Hopefully I can build on this.

----------


## Hirondelle

*Competition night 3:*
2 points for 4 fragments of NLD
1 point for a NLD

1 point for 3 DJ comments=

*4* day's total

Competition total *11.5*

In comparison to some other people it's nothing at all but I'm happy with this nights recall!

----------


## imazu

*Third Night:*

Was sick with a stomach bug all day yesterday, feeling better now. Hopefully more lucidity tonight!

2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night Total: 4
*Competition Total: 39*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration

----------


## lunagoddess

2 Rd = 2
WBTB = 2
Comments = 1

Night Total = 5
*Comp. Total = 41.5*

----------


## spellbee2

Night 3:

3 NLDs - 3 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Night 3 Total - 5 pts
DJ Comments - 1 (3 Total) - 1 pt
Competition Total - 50.5 pts

I may put up a DJ entry for this one anyway, because the dreams were kinda interesting. Depends if I get a lot of my homework done in time.

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 4 Score:*
4 full dreams recalled (4 points)
failed WBTB (Woke up too late, had to wake up again very soon so I had to rush it and didn't prepare enough) (2 points)
Night 4 Total: 6 points

*Competition Total: 29.5*

----------


## ExothermReacton

And I am back on track, yay.^^

1 Non-lucid remembered: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Weekly task finished: 20 points
RC: 1 point
Interact with a dream character: 2 points

Night 3 total: 36 points

Competition total: 55 points

DJ Entry: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - ExothermReacton - Dream Journals[13-4-16]-budget-jesus-over-sized-house-thingy-74654/

----------


## Hukif

> It started 8PM on Sunday night, so I think your first night is before the comp. You are same time zone as me, so you shouldn't have two nights yet.  I'll catch you, just wait and see.



Damn you are right, well that means I have one more night to plan yay!

That makes it 61 then till the monday.

Tuesday 12th Again little to no sleep. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + Electronic Device/5 + 1st DILD/10 = 16
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Interact DC/2 + Fly/5 = 16
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Electronic Device/5 + Fly/5 + Phase through object/10 + eat something/5 = 31

Total of the day = 63 (124)

Wendnesday 13th So? It is not my planet. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Fly/5 + Super strenght/5 = 21
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Fly/5 + Element manipulation/10 = 18
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Invisibility/5 + Fly/5 + DC Interaction/2 = 18
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Change gravity/5 + Teleport/10 + Partial Transformation/5 + Element manipulation/10 = 36
Dream 5- RC/1 + 5th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Advanced Flying/10 + Mind Control/5 = 31
Dream 6- RC/1 + 6th DILD/5 = 6
Dream 7- RC/1 + 7th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Element manipulation/10 + Flying/5 + Change gravity/5 + Mass TK/10 + DC Manipulation/5 + Eat something/5 + = 56
Dream 8- RC/1 + 8th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Advanced Flying/10 + Element Manipulation/10 = 36

Total of the day = 222 (Total 346)

----------


## Habba

> Damn you are right, well that means I have one more night to plan yay!
> 
> That makes it 61 then till the monday.
> 
> Tuesday 12th Again little to no sleep. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> Dream 1- RC/1 + Electronic Device/5 + 1st DILD/10 = 16
> Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Interact DC/2 + Fly/5 = 16
> Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Electronic Device/5 + Fly/5 + Phase through object/10 + eat something/5 = 31
> 
> ...



LD god or what!

----------


## Sensei

Dreams = 8 points
WBTBs = 2 points
DILD = 10 points

RC = 1 point
Full transformation = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points

total for night = 33
Total for comp = *233 points* 
4/13/2016 dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OneUp

*Night #3*

1 NLD: 1 point
*Total*: 4 points

In The Mall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sorry guys, didn't remember anything but one dream last night. Got a solid 6 hours of sleep but when I woke up it literally felt like I had slept for a good 30 minutes. Odd feeling.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3:
12th-13th 8:00pm to 8:00pm 

+2 WBTB 

+3 Non-lucid dreams recalled(first bed time 6:30ish) 
 1:45a Kindergarten Office / Yardsale
 4:00a Construction Site / Right To Refuse Movement
 5:20a Virtual Reality Glasses / Work Cube

+10 FIRST DILD 6:30a (Short Gun Fight)
+5 INVULNERABILITY 
+0 FAILED DEILD ATTEMPT

Night Total 20 points

Contest Total 31 Points



*Spoiler* for _Short Gun Fight_: 



I had gone to Texas though I was supposed to meet one sister, but instead saw the other on a bus.  I made some comment to her (she was with a friend) she drew a pair of scissors and came at me, I disarmed her easily, then a hot IT chick I know was on the bus as an extra bus driver and said something about me, I said 'you can be intimidating yourself'.  Then I got off and was in a mall, I emptied my pockets and put stuff in trash after walking around and decided to go back to airport when I got to bus my brother was now with me, I said something like 'where is our other sister', and suddenly her voices says 'now you ask', she was behind the bus.  She said she had been hiding because people were after her, I reached into pocket and drew gun saying 'who?', she said 'follow me quickly', since it was Texas I was just walking along open carrying (with gun pointed up) but then cops drove past so I decided to conceal carry.  She was headed into a weird mall portion and I saw a cop or security guard with a gun leaning against a wall, I said 'people live in malls?' she said 'yea they rent out space', apparently we were close to her mall apartment and we were hurrying but my brother was lagging behind.  Suddenly my sister made some noise and then fell to the ground behind stuff, as gun men appeared, my brother was quite a ways behind, I began to shoot the guys, after I had killed 3 of them (originally there were only 2) I decided this is a dream [FIRST LUCID +10] I thought I'll take control after the gun fight, but these guys were on a corner and due to expectation more and more were coming around it, when I had killed like 5 of them (total) and there were at least 3 left I decided I needed to do something, so since I was in a gun fight invulnerability seemed good.  I stepped out from behind things taking at least 3 hits that I felt [INVULNERABILITY +5] (they now had machine guns) I began to destabilize but didn't want to rub hands since I now had a gun in each hand (tho I didn't summon them I had a gun in my other pocket from before I was lucid.  During the approximately 5 seconds before the flashing began and dream exit occurred I think I got at least 2 more of them but there were still at least 3 left, all with machine guns blazing.  I was seeing heavy flashing and thought to stabilize now, but since the dreamscape was gone I thought I'd attempt a DEILD [FAIL +0] and was trying to visualize the gun fight to return to it I tried for about 5 seconds then decided to wake up and journal.  

I suppose my subconscious deserves ten points for mass summonation of gunmen.  

I should have used the math stabilization technique 2 gunmen - 7 gunmen = 3 gunmen

Estimated lucid time 5+ seconds

----------


## Smudgefish

Night #4

Didn't write down numerous fragments when I woke so forgotten them!

1 dream recalled: 1 point, WBTB: 2 points
Running total 9 points

----------


## SenrPF

Results for today

2 NLD = 2 Points.
1 WBTB = 2 Point.

Total Today: 4 points.

I do not know, but I get the impression that will not break the scoring record in this competition...  ::chuckle:: 
I hope that the excellent design of the spreadsheet of Spellbee2 not suffer an "overflow" with the lots of points that I've accumulated,  :Oh noes:  or better should think in an "underflow"?  :Big laugh:

----------


## Pickman

Night 3:

1 dream = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points

Total = 1.5 points

----------


## Habba

4 NLD = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points 

Comp total = 18

----------


## Spock

Good recall but no LDs. Tbh, wasn't trying tonight as I felt like I need the rest... But had some absurd dream plots! Some of them included fellow DV memebers like JadeGreen, Sensei, Spellbee and gab (and others) - so you're welcome to check it out  ::D: 

Here's the breakdown:

1 frag - 0.5 pt.
7 NLDs - 7 pt.
WBTB (20 minutes) - 2 pt.

Total for the night = 9.5 pt.

Competition total = 72

DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 4

Tomorrow I'll have more time in the morning - so I'm hoping for some good quality LDs to show up!

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Night 4: Fragment Drop - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 point. Ah well as long as I keep having good nights...

(Frag 0.5x2=1)

----------


## obfusc8

Night 4

2nd : 2pts
1 frag: .5 pts
wbtb: 2pts
first dild: 10 pts
rc: 1pt
super strength: 5 pts
summoning: 5pts
interact with a dc: 2 pts
meet a teammate: 7 pts
meet an enemy: 5pts
meet additional enemy: 3pts
dc changing (changing Sensei/dolphin/Hukif into superheroes): 5pts
full transformation (hulkbuster armor + size increase): 10pts
fight one or more enemies with your teammates: 20pts
unspecified (firing repulsor energy blasts): 5pts
super speed (repulsor boots): 5pts

unsure: fight an enemy: 10pts (is this cumulative to fight with a teammate, or do you just claim the 20pts instead?)
unsure: invulnerability: 5pts (getting punched by superman and taking no damage?)

87.5 (or 102.5 depending on above)

Total so far: 245.5 + 87.5 = 333pts

Batman (and Hulkbuster) vs Superman x2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

0 points again. I was aware during some dreams but I was too lazy to write them down.

This is looking like my worst showing in a competition. The worst thing I can do, though is stress out, so I think if I forget lucidity and focus on dream control intentions, falling asleep, dream recall and writing down dreams, I'll get back on track.

----------


## Sensei

> 0 points again. I was aware during some dreams but I was too lazy to write them down.
> 
> This is looking like my worst showing in a competition. The worst thing I can do, though is stress out, so I think if I forget lucidity and focus on dream control intentions, falling asleep, dream recall and writing down dreams, I'll get back on track.



Two weeks is a long time. You got this!

----------


## FryingMan

Waking life still taking front seat.  No time for DJing.

Night #3: 2 dreams (grab the girl [semi-lucid at about ~2 hours into the night, pretty early!], living room & Christmas tree, instrument mouthpiece) 1 frag: 2.5

Night #4: 2 frags (king and nobles taste testing the wine seated at long tables, girl comes up  tells me she loves me and we french for a while and I wake up): 1

Competition total:  4.5 + 2.5 + 1 = 8

----------


## Hirondelle

Competition night 4

Not helping my team a lot..

1 point for 1 NLD
1 point for 3 DJ comments

Total for the night: *2*

Competition total: *13.5*

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Well, it's a little late for my normal report-in. Last night, nothing except another failed WBTB. No frags, no NDs no LDs unfortunately. Woke up to last alarm and had to go directly to work. Most Thursday pre's will be like this though as Thursdays are the busiest and most stressful days at work for me.

Late start tomorrow so sleep in, means good things usually so here is hoping for a lucid tonight!

Last night WBTB =2pts

Running total = 9.5 pts.

----------


## lunagoddess

2 RD = 2
1 fragment = .5

Total = 2.5
Competition Total = 44

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Double posting here-ish. Please forgive!

I'm curious, because it crossed my half asleep mind last night as I fell asleep. I am in beginner league, if I find myself fighting someone from a league above can I still claim enemy points? There were images of Hukif (supposedly) and Sensei posted on page one of this thread and I thought it would be awesome to verse them in LD combat. Being a unicorn doesn't necessarily mean I can't wield a weapon, like one of my collection of katana, in fact, I think it would be interesting (and point-value high) if I could summon my Shintaru (A straight bladed 40.8" katana designed for closed-space combat and thrusting) and do some damage :devil:

----------


## MadzAssassin

Late to report in but here I am.

4 dreams = 4 points
2 WBTBS= 2 points.

*sighs*

----------


## Sensei

Blarg, a little try at the challenge task... Might try again later. 

4/14/16 Late morning lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dreams = 5 points
10 WBTBs = 2 points
First WILD = 10 points
second WILD = 5 points

WILD 1
Advanced summon = 10 points
Rc/ stabilize = 1 point

Wild 2
Teleport = 10 points
element man = 10 points

total for night = 53 points. 

Total for Comp = 233 + 53 = *286 points. 
*
Not enough, but I am still doing good. Excited for the night. Might be able to take a nap, but not planning on it right now. Gonna keep trying tons of WBTBs tonight. I have yet to find a limit of "too many" WBTBs. I am looking for that limit now.

----------


## DannyCool

I am having such obvious dream signs but not going lucid. I think I am lucid already but I am not. This must be very annoying for other DCs. Gotta get to grips with this and stop taking myself so seriously.
2 NLs = 2points
1 WBTB = 2points
Total = 4points
Competition Total: 12.5points.
I feel a lucid on the way tonight. Comon team Huey!

----------


## spellbee2

Boom, baby. Knocked last night out of the park. I managed to just run down the list of point-scoring tasks and rack up a bunch.

2 NLDs - 2 pts
1 Fragment - 0.5 pts
WBTB - 2 pts
DILD - 10 pts
RC/Stabilization - 1 pt
Flying - 5 pts (+5 1st Step) - 10 pts
Lucid Chain - 2 pts
Super Speed - 5 pts
Telekinesis - 5 pts (+10 2nd Step) - 15 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 pts (+15 3rd Step) - 25 pts
Basic Unsummoning (trash can) - 5 pts
Basic Summoning (chairs) - 5 pts
Interact with DC - 2 pts

Night 4 Total - 84.5 pts
DJ Comments - 1 new (4 Total)
Competition Total - 135 pts

DJ Entry.

I mainly count this one as a victory since I beat Hukif's night 1 score.  :Cheeky: 






> I'm curious, because it crossed my half asleep mind last night as I fell asleep. I am in beginner league, if I find myself fighting someone from a league above can I still claim enemy points?



Unfortunately not. They have to be within your league.





> *Enemy Tasks*
> 
> 
> *Enemies are opposition members from your own league*.
> Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 5 Score:* 
-4 full dreams recalled (4 points0
-2 fragments (1 point)
nothing else wasn't a fantastic night
night 5 total: 5 points

*Competition Total: 34.5 points*

----------


## KestrelKat

When I signed up for this I didn't realize this was report card week DX 
Been super busy but I promise I have been keeping track.  I'll make sure I post for each night by the time I go to bed tomorrow.  Don't worry team Mario, I had a great night last night!

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

> Late to report in but here I am.
> 
> 4 dreams = 4 points
> 2 WBTBS= 2 points.
> 
> *sighs*



Why do you sigh? Better than me haha

I got 1 ND to enter today and a failed WBTB, again. Almost, almost worked, maybe woke up a little late though.

Working In A Dream

ND = 1pt
failed WBTB = 2pt

Running total = 12.5pt

----------


## OneUp

*Night #4*

2 NLDs: 2 points
*Total*: 6 points

The Control Room and a House Party - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Well, my recall is getting better. I'll be getting more sleep tonight, so it's time to get lucid.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4 
13th-14th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+.5 points 
? ::?: ?a Fragment

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams
12:00a Dream about Stability - Merging / Medicine
2:00a Class / Box with Coins / Parital Rain
3:45a Trespassing in Tech Company that was Building Assembly Line Factory / Running for Bus with others / Voice of Rush Limbaugh
4:20a PSEUDO LUCIDITY - Movie Theater / Disconnected Laptop / Gang Smacked with a Pipe / NL Summonation / NL Alteration / NL eating something (sorta  :smiley:  ) / NL Failed mind control

During this last absurd non lucid dream after leaving the movie theater and taking from it a disconnected computer that had more separate parts than a smashed up Rubix cube as if it were a cheap pair of theater 3D glasses, and getting hit in the head with a pipe by some gangsters who probably stole the thing, I seemed to do a lot of tasks... If only I had been Lucid! In between reporting the assault to a dream cop and interviewing a short-order cook witness who was randomly talking about movie DVDs.  I summoned a tiny dancer sized woman in my hands, transformed her into a different extremely less clothed version, ate-something (no comment  :smiley:  ), and finally roamed the dreamscape attempting to hunt down / chase hot DCs including random failed attempts to force them to stop with failed mind-control attempts.

Pseudo Lucidity 2+ minutes / Lucidity 0 seconds 

To those with little Luciding experience this Pseudo Lucid dream probably sounds impossible, but it happens

Night Total 6.5

Competition Total 37.5


So far:
1 Night Almost Lucid
1 Night all but Lucid
1 Night Lucid for 5 seconds
1 Night Pseudo Lucid  (practically completed my 3 step (outta order) but Non-Lucidly)

Tonight begins a 3 day weekend for me
with also Wed and next Friday off, Hope I can manage better levels of Lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## Spock

Yeah!!!!!!!!! Just had THE MOST AMAZING NIGHT EVER!!!!  :boogie:  Finally!  :woohoo: 
I did so many tasks I couldn't even believe it while in the dream! Stabilized at least like 5 times what looked like a lost deal... Seriously, I feel so pumped!
(Only slept 5.5 hours, so going went back to sleep, but it was so exciting sleeping afterwards was really hard. It was so amazing I had to record it all and brag about it before trying to sleep more...  :Cheeky: )

Here's the breakdown:
(* means "I'll ask the points for another goal")

1 NLD - 1 pt.
1 hour WBTB (not intentional) - 2 pt. (had anther one later too)

1 NLD - 1 pt.
1 DILD - 10 pt.
1 RC / stabilize - 1 pt.
1 DC interaction - 2 pt.
1 Use device [ear piece] - 5 pt.

1 NLD - 1 pt.
1 DILD - 5 pt.
1 Chaining - 2 pt.
1 RC / stabilize - 1 pt.
1 DC interaction - 2 pt.
1 Advanced summoning - 10 pt.
2nd of 3 step - 10 pt.
1 Basic summoning - 0 pt.
(both were fictional TV characters - so does this mean + 5 pt. ?)
1 old personal goal [Have a crazy martial arts fight] - 0 pt.*  - instead count it as Unspecified: super fighting abilities - 5 pt.
1 Unspecified [shockwave] - 5 pt.
1 Unspecified [fire control] - 5 or 10 pt? Is it considered Element Manipulation?
1 old personal goal [Chronicle flight] - 0 pt.*  - instead count it as flight - 5 pt.
1 Telekinesis - 5 pt.
1 Teleportation with a DC - 10 pt. [would it be Teleportation + Advanced Summon? Either way, already took for summon]
more RC / stabilizes and DC Interaction - 0 pt.
1 Invulnerability [but got hurt later on] - 5 pt.
1 basic summoning - 0 pt.
1 eat something - 5 pt.
1 Unspecified [shaping metal with teeth] - 5 pt.
1 TOTM (eat something inedible, describe taste) - 15 pt.
1 Basic phasing [hand thru cake] - 5 pt.
1 Unspecified [dull pain] - 5 pt.
1 Use device [ear piece] - 5 pt.
1 Super Strength [lift, choke, snap neck with one hand] - 5 pt.
more flight, telekinesis, RC / stabilizes and DC Interaction... - 0 pt.
1 Unspecified [healing factor] - 5 pt.

1 NLD - 1 pt.
1 DILD - 5 pt.
1 Use device [phone] - 5 pt.
1 old personal goal [sleep teleport] - 0 pt.*  - instead count it as Teleport - 10 pt.
1 RC / stabilize - 1 pt.
1 DC interaction - 2 pt.
1 Time control [sped up time] - 10 pt.
3rd of 3 step - 15 pt.
1 old personal goal [Chronicle flight] - 10 pt.

1 WBTB - 0 pt.
1 NLD - 1 pt.

Total for the night = 210 pt. (best case - what do you think?)

Competition total = 72 + 210 = 282 pt.

DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 5

Spellbee, tell me if the scoring makes sense or not - I'm not sure about several things here...

----------


## FryingMan

Finally, a return to some cinematic dreaming, more than just a moment here and there, but vivid & present continuous experiences.  Still fairly short, but definitely a move in the right direction.

Night #5: 
dreams: 5 (looking for room for sexy-time [old people doing it everywhere using all the beds], Ted Cruz: my security guard: makes funny faces, Helping at the Af Am food tent, Teen girl story and 3d-printed toy prototype), women's billiards competition

night total: 5

new competition total: 8 + 5 = 13

----------


## Hirondelle

*Competition night 5*

Et pour la France......ZERO points...

 ::embarrassed::

----------


## SenrPF

> *Competition night 5*
> 
> Et pour la France......ZERO points...



It seems the Eurovision Song Contest...  ::D: 

Do not worry, keep it!  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

Results for today.

2 NLD = 2 points.
1 Fragment = 0.5 points.

Total for today: 2.5 points.

 :smiley:

----------


## obfusc8

night 5

Late night! Hoping for some REM rebound tomorrow...

1nd: 1 pt
wbtb: 2 pts

so +3pts

----------


## Hirondelle

> It seems the Eurovision Song Contest...



 Yeeeeaahh, you recognised it!!! That was exactly what I had in mind. I tried to find a way to give an amusing twist to the fact that I had nothing at all.  :;-):

----------


## Habba

3 nld = 3
WBTB = 2

Total =23

----------


## MadzAssassin

5 NLD
1 WBTB 

6points

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Day 5: Well, I tried to summon help... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dream Fragment (+0.5) College dream counts as fragment since barley remembered.
NLD (x2=2) Im counting the Mech dream as well as the burning bus dream.
WBTB (x2 =2)
DILD (x2 = 15)
Reality Check (x1 = 1)
Chain LD (x1 =2) (Successful this time, from a layer 1 though, still lucid-awake-lucid.)
Unspecified Dream Control (x1 =5) Making the room bigger.
Basic Summoning: (x1 Dream Guide = 5+5) Manei is not a real person. Think that counts for 10.
Interact with DC (lots of DG interaction.) 2
Basic Un-summoning: (x5ish trash bags, one at a time = 5)
Don't know how to count the teleportation of the king sized bed from hallway to room. I figure I might get points for 'Advanced Unsummoning' since it was a larger-than human object, and I made it disappear consciously right before my eyes, but it reappeared in the room on its own with no thought on my part. Spell can decide when he reads this.

_Edit: The Great Spell has spoken. +10_

Total: *49.5*

----------


## dolphin

Yay for false awakenings! Sometimes they're the only way I can become lucid. Hopefully they stick around.

2 NLDs-2 points

competition night #5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
dream total-17 points

DILD-5 points
reality check-1 point
phase through solid object-10 points
1st of 3 step-5 points
dream total-21 points

DILD-5 points
reality check-1 point
time control-10 points
2nd of 3 step-10 points
flying-5 points
advanced summon-10 points
3rd of 3 step-15 points
dream total-56 points

DILD-5 points
reality check-1 point
dc interaction-2 points
dream total-8 points

night total-104 points
competition total-129.5 points

----------


## lunagoddess

1 fragment = 0.5
2 dream = 2

night total = 2.5
competition total = 46.5

----------


## spellbee2

Not much last night, though I honestly wasn't trying as hard as I should've.

2 NLDs - 2 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Night 5 Total - 4 pts
DJ Comments - 0 new (4 total)
Competition Total - 139 pts


Spock, impressive night. Only had to make a few changes, giving you a total of 203 points. Below are my comments.


*Spoiler* for _Spock Night 5 Score_: 







> Here's the breakdown:
> (* means "I'll ask the points for another goal")
> 
> 1 NLD - 1 pt.
> 1 hour WBTB (not intentional) - 2 pt. (had anther one later too)
> 
> 1 NLD - 1 pt.
> 1 DILD - 10 pt.
> 1 RC / stabilize - 1 pt.
> ...













> Don't know how to count the teleportation of the king sized bed from hallway to room. I figure I might get points for 'Advanced Unsummoning' since it was a larger-than human object, and I made it disappear consciously right before my eyes, but it reappeared in the room on its own with no thought on my part. Spell can decide when he reads this.



Seems fine to me. Advanced Unsummoning it is. That gives you a 49.5 for the night.

Also, your DJ brings up a good point. *As far as points go, Dream Guides count as fictional characters, so they receive a bonus 5 points when summoned/changed/any task that involves a "fictional character" bonus.* I'll put clarification in the OP.

----------


## cooleymd

I didn't get much sleep last night but this morning I'm using white noise to get back to sleep all day  :smiley: 
7 dreams and 1 fragment so far (tho it'll probably give me insomnia tonight  :smiley:  )
no lucidity tho
saw a fire in real life with 40+ foot high flames result: many firetruck, firemen, and emergency channel radio / TV dreams 
plus seen a dead relative 2x and dead pet 1x still no triggering


Repetitions and/or Upgrades in same DREAM or DREAM/CHAIN clarification?





> ...
> 1 DILD - 5 pt.
> ...
> 1 Unspecified [shockwave] - 5 pt.
> ...
> 1 Unspecified [shaping metal with teeth] - 5 pt.
> ...
> 1 Unspecified [dull pain] - 5 pt.
> ...
> ...



So we can have multiple Unspecified per LUCID or (LUCID/CHAIN)?






> ...
> DILD (x2 = 15)
> ...
> Chain LD (x1 =2) (Successful this time, from a layer 1 though, still lucid-awake-lucid.)
> ...
> Basic Un-summoning: (x5ish trash bags, one at a time = 5)
> ...might get points for 'Advanced Unsummoning' since it was a larger-than human object, and I made it disappear consciously right before my eyes, but it reappeared in the room on its own with no thought on my part. Spell can decide when he reads this.
> _Edit: The Great Spell has spoken. +10_



So looks like from journal both Un-summon and Advance Unsummon in same DEILD
I thought point supposed to be in place of not in addition too  (within same LUCID or LUCID/CHAIN)
so +5 --> +10  not +5 +10 = +15

if they were in separate LUCID then I think we can claim each or if two the same both

----------


## Spock

> So we can have multiple Unspecified per LUCID or (LUCID/CHAIN)?
> ...
> 1 DILD - 5 pt.
> ...
> 1 Unspecified [shockwave] - 5 pt.
> ...
> 1 Unspecified [shaping metal with teeth] - 5 pt.
> ...
> 1 Unspecified [dull pain] - 5 pt.
> ...



You are right about dull pain and healing factor - spellbee included them in invulnerability.
The 1 NLD wasn't in the same dream or lucid chain.
And about Unspecified - as far as I understand, as long as it's not in the same category it's considered different (which is why dull pain and healing factor weren't scored).





> So looks like from journal both Un-summon and Advance Unsummon in same DEILD
> I thought point supposed to be in place of not in addition too  (within same LUCID or LUCID/CHAIN)



Yes, spellbee corrected this too (on the chat: "oh, Jade. Advanced unsummoning takes the place of basic unsummoning. so it's only an extra 5, not an extra 10").

----------


## ExothermReacton

Going to put night 4 and 5 together here.

Remembered 8 non-lucids: 8 points
2 WBTB: 4 points

Night 4 and 5 total: 12 points

Competition total: 67 points

----------


## imazu

*Fourth & Fifth Nights:*

Nothing yet :/ Lots of waking life stuff going on of course, but we'll see about tonight..

5 NLDs - 5
2WBTBs - 4 

Night Totals: 9
*Competition Total: 48*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration

----------


## Habba

> *Fourth & Fifth Nights:*
> 
> Nothing yet :/ Lots of waking life stuff going on of course, but we'll see about tonight..
> 
> 5 NLDs - 5
> 2WBTBs - 4 
> 
> Night Totals: 9
> *Competition Total: 48*
> ...



You only get 2 points for WBTB, no matter how many you do.

----------


## DannyCool

Ok i had a fab dream this morning, in my journal, for 1 point but my wbtb did not even happen cause i just turned off my alarm so i am not giving myself 2 points for that. Grand Total 13.5

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 6 Score:*
-9 full dreams remembered  :smiley:  (9 points)
-2 fragments (1 point)
Night 6 Total: 10 points

*Competition Total: 44.5 Pointa*

----------


## Pickman

Night 4:

5 full dreams = 5 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 7 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5 
14th-15th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+.5 points 
4:00a Fragment

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:30a Dream about dream methods
5:00a Homeless person with hundreds of boxes / Car Crash
6:30a Room to clean / Yelling match / Injured Leg Walk It Off / Bird Cage Open
8:10a Bed with Cat / Battle Pit / Summer Glau  :smiley:  (Terminator) / Multiple Kills / They possess Glau  :Sad:  / A Red Army arrives / Secret Agents to Infiltrate Army
9:00a Dreamed of False Journaling Recording many short dreams and injured arm / Confused Scenes
9:40a Weird Game of Control creatures pyramids/ Slamming Dragon Characters into the pavement / Helping Cockatiels / Fire Engine / Fire Crew Relationships / Thought about flipping quarks to allow phasing / Fire Station Wall collision / Rummage Sale Rip Off / Picking up bird food / Running to draw Dog into Chase / Large Fish Tanks
11:10a Car Radio / House TV / Fall


Night Total 9.5 Points

Competition Total 47 Points


Only had massive recall from 8:10 and 9:40 awakenings
Couldn't save Summer Glau and when she was killed her body was possessed by the enemies
"Hey I needed her body"  :smiley:  "Find your own robo-chick"

SummerG.JPG
so could have added a whole new level to 'Use electronic device, if internally nuclear powered devices count'






> You only get 2 points for WBTB, no matter how many you do.



yea but imazu posting for 2 nights one each night notice the plurals in Night Total(s)  :smiley: 
her WBTB no doubt were on different days  :smiley:

----------


## SenrPF

I'm sorry, I'm a little sick today, I have some fever and I slept badly.

3 Fragments = 1.5 points.

----------


## Smudgefish

Night #5

4 fragments = 2 points


Night #6

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/smud...-4-2016-74719/
1 full dream: 1 point, WBTB (success): 2 points - in the dream I flew (1st task): 5 points!

Runnng total: 19 points

----------


## MadzAssassin

Terrible nights sleep! Got in bed at 21:50 and didn't fall asleep till around 1:45.

Regardless, 2 NLD remembered.

2 points.

----------


## FryingMan

Competition night #6

3 dreams: 3 points

DJ Entry

new competition total: 13 + 3 = 16

----------


## dolphin

6 NLDs-6 points

competition total-135.5 points

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Day 6: Car Destruction, and OneUp visits, I think... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Success on an even-numbered night. The pattern is BROKEN!

Frag (x1 =0.5)
Non Lucid Dream (x1 =1)
RC (x1= 1)
DILD (x2=15)
Super Strength (Car Destruction, 5)
Advanced Flying (Supersonic, 10)

Edit: Forgot, I met OneUp and he's on my team. (7)

Total: 39.5

----------


## Spock

Back to normal, I guess  :tongue2: 

1 frag = 0.5 pt.
5 NLD = 5 pt.
WBTB = 2 pt.

Night total = 7.5 pt.

Competition total = 282.5 pt.

Haven't had time to write the DJ entry, but depending on tonight's content will consider to do it tomorrow...

----------


## Hirondelle

My extravagant score for competition night 6:

0.5 for a NL fragment

Actually hardly worth the name of fragment, but I think y'all will forgive me for claiming 0.5 point!

----------


## ExothermReacton

Tackling the three step task slowly but safely.

Remembered 3 non-lucids: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points
DILD/WILD (Can't really tell what it was, kind of a mix of both): 10 points
Interact with a dream character: 2 points
Super Speed: 5 points
First stage if three-step-task done: 5 points

Night 6 total: 27 points

Competion total: 94 points

Dream Journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/exothermreacton/[16-4-16]-crazy-parkour-74741/

----------


## lunagoddess

Haven't been sleeping well because I'm sick, so I took medicine and slept too well -_-

1 dream = 1 point
DJ comments = 1 point

Night total = 2 points
Competition total = 48.5

----------


## Pickman

Night 5:

2 fragments = 1 point
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 3 points

----------


## KingCobra

2 Dream and fragment: Total: 2.5 points

Just realized that you can get points for doing WBTB. Been doing WBTB every night since comp started. So that would be 12 more points. Hope that still counts since I forgot to mention it after every night.

*Total for competition so far: 16.5*
Getting better though

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 7 Score:*
-6 full dreams recalled (6 points)
-2 fragments (1 point)
Night 7 Total: 7 points

*Competition Total: 51.5 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6
15th-16th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB


+6 Non-Lucid Dreams

10:05p Bamboo Poles / Dead Relative / Many Green Parrots / Talking Cat / Tiny Baby Birds
1:00a Military / Old Apartment / Lame Buffet 
2:00a Building TV Monitor
3:10a Campus / Sidewalk Rolling Office Chair / Loss
4:25a Soap Opera/ Witch Blackmail / City Apartment / Mother Attacked / Makeup
5:45a Trailer backed over J-Walker / People from work / Brothers Kitchen / Bethesda / Mall Girls / Torture Bad People TV

Night Total 8 Points

Competition Total 55 Points


During Mall Girls I was thinking too bad this isn't a dream, even tried to memorize some of their faces for latter when I'd be asleep  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:  DOH!

----------


## KestrelKat

Night 2:
1 fragment and a WBTB attempt for 2.5 points


Night 3:
1 NLD and WBTB attempt for 3 pts


Night 4:
1 NLD [1 pt]
First Lucid [10 pts]
Phase Through BSO [10 pts] + 1st Three-Step [5 pts]
Advanced Flying [10 pts] + 2nd Three-Step [10 pts]
Cloud TOTM [15 pts]
Interact With a DC [2 pts]
WBTB [2 pts]
Second Lucid [5 pts]
Basic Flying [5 pts]
Mass Telekenesis [10 pts]
Interact with a DC [2 pts]



Night 5:
1 NLD and WBTB attempt for 3 pts.



Night 6:
Fist Lucid [10pts]
Interact with a DC [2 pts]
Teleport [10 pts]
WBTB [2 pts]


Competition total so far: *119.5* (I think, it's late and I'll check the math later lol.  Also, spellbee I am not sure whether the second lucid from night 4 counts as a 5pt second lucid since it was a totally new dream, or a chained lucid for 2 pints since it was technically another lucid after waking up and falling back asleep.  Also not sure if it counts as a WILD lol.  I think it might actually, now that I am thinking a little harder.)
The Dreams


Also, sorry again for lack of posting guys.  Hopefully this coming week won't be nearly as stressful haha.

----------


## patches

Night 3:

1 fragment (0.5 points) - Dreamt of getting two pieces of vegan pizza, along with others who were getting pizza.

Night 4:

3 fragments (1.5 points) - Dreamt of having a family dinner and lunch, advertising 'the name game', and snowboarding in the MLP world, hehe.

Night 5:

(Not sure if this is actually for night 6. I should really date my logs, but it doesn't matter, point wise)

1 fragment (0.5 points) - Dreamt of playing Pokemon and getting upset at my sibling bending the cards.

Night 6:

Nothing, I guess.

Running total:

3.5 points

----------


## Smudgefish

Night #7

1 dream recalled: 1 point

Running total: 20 points

----------


## Spock

Slept horribly but got a relatively nice score somehow (got lucid twice but lost awareness or woke up fairly quickly)... Have a major case of headache, plus, got stung right in the eyelid which is not pleasant as can you imagine.

Here's the breakdown:

1 frag - 0.5 pt.
1 NLD - 1 pt.
WBTB (15 minutes) - 2 pt.

1 NLD - 1 pt.
1 DEILD (no prior LD) - 10 pt.
1 DC interaction - 2 pt.
1 Use device - 5 pt.
1 NLD - 1 pt.
WBTB (30 minutes) - 0 pt.

1 NLD - 1 pt.
1 DILD - 10 pt.
1 RC / stabilization - 1 pt.
1 DC interaction - 2 pt.
2 NLD - 2 pt.

Total for the night = 38.5 pt.

Competition total = 282.5 + 38.5 = 321 pt.

DJ: Spellbee's spring comp, Day 7

Also, since it's week two and I finished the old 3 step - here is the new chosen set:
1. Full phase
2. DC / Mind control
3. Transformation

----------


## SenrPF

Today I am still sick, I'm pretty tired. No recall.

0 points.

----------


## Habba

I could of had a Lucod dream but RC failed.

1 nld = 1 point

----------


## FryingMan

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK.

Well FINALLY.   Seesh, it's been like SIX WEEKS since my last LD.   Being jet lagged for a month really messes with dreaming.   But I finally found the will to really pick up the daytime awareness and nighttime intention, and had some amazing vivid & present dreams with building lucidity finally culminating in a LD.   Still a poor showing so far in the comp, but at least not an utter disaster now  :smiley: .

3 NLDs, 1 frag: 3.5
1 DILD: 10
RC: 1
Interact with DC  ::D:  2

night total: 16.5

DJ entry

new competition total: 16 + 16.5 = 32.5

----------


## KingCobra

1 dream recalled: 1 points
1 fragment: 0.5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Total" 3.5 points
*Competition total: 20 points*

----------


## MadzAssassin

5 dreams remembered
1 WBTB

7 points.

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I was in my bed when I randomly decided to try to make music appear. To my surprise, it did and I became lucid. I jumped into an imagery hole in the ground in order to enter a void in order to teleport. I ended up teleporting to a different house. I went outside where I tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't. I found a pool where there was a baby orca swimming and decided to swim with it.




WILD-10 points
Teleport-10 points
DC interaction-2 points
night total-25 points

competition total-160.5 points

I think next week will be a better week. I'm feeling more confident after tonight.

My second week 3 step will be:
Teleport
Element Manipulation
Full Transformation

----------


## obfusc8

Night 6

Worst night's sleep in a long time. One of the dreams was a false lucid, and had a failed RC. Do you get points for an RC if it fails?
4nd: 4nd
wbtb: 2pts
1 frag: 0.5pts

night total: 6.5pts

Night 7
3nd: 3pts
wbtb: 2 pts
1 frag: 0.5pts
first dild: 10pts
super speed: 5pts
personal goal (riding a motorbike vertically up a wall is something I've not done before  :smiley: ): 15pts

night total: 35.5pts

total so far: 342 + 6.5 + 35.5 = 384pts

Straight Up - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Could my second week 3 step be the following please:
1) Teleport
2) Advanced Unsummoning
3) Time Control
('cause I wanna do all the advanced tasks at least once each  ::D: )

----------


## lunagoddess

2 dreams = 2 points

competition total = 50.5

----------


## DannyCool

1 ND Competition Total: 13.5

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 7

Spell's Comp Day 7: Sweaty Eyeball Disease - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

NLD 1
Frag .5
WBTB 2

*Total 4.5*

----------


## cooleymd

> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK.
> 
> Well FINALLY.   Seesh, it's been like SIX WEEKS since my last LD.



About time, I was starting to hope we could trade you away for Patches  :smiley:  

I got a whole deck of cards worth of points coming for day 7 (+52 points) (mass Summonation, eat / step 1 / TOTM basic) but I still have 6 hours left in my time zone to try and nap in a few extra jokers into the deck  :smiley: 

If I get lucid in the next few hours I'll try to focus on more Summonation (step 2) and Alteration (object DC changing step3), because I don't know if we get to do another 3 steps unless we complete the first 3 by 8pm Sunday)  to bad I did mass Summonation before I ate something  :smiley:  woops  :smiley:

----------


## Pickman

Night 6:

1 dream = 1 point

----------


## spellbee2

Woo, finally caught back up. Sorry guys, got really sick yesterday and didn't get a chance to update anything.

Night 6
5 NLDs - 5 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Night 6 Total - 7 pts

Night 7
3 NLDs - 3 pts
DILD - 10 pts
Flying - 5 pts
WBTB - 2 pts


*Spoiler* for _Short Lucid_: 



I'm walking out of my house when I realize that I'm dreaming. For some reason, I decide to take my clothes off and shoot off into the sky. However, a few seconds after take off, I wake up.




I'm kinda amazed that I got lucid at all, considering how horribly I slept with my sickness. Still, I'll take it.


As many people have already started doing, post your 3-Step Tasks for Week 2. If you haven't completed your tasks for Week 1, you can declare new ones and restart at Step 1, but you'll forfeit any potential remaining points for an unfinished Step 2 or Step 3 from Week 1.

Also, I should announce the Week 2 Challenges. These go into effect Sunday at 8PM your time.

Beginner: Find and open a treasure chest. Describe what's inside.

Intermediate: Explode into a million pieces, and then make yourself reassemble.

Expert: Dissolve yourself into a gas and describe how it feels to be formless.

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 8 Score:*
-4 full dreams remembered (4 points)
-2 fragments (1 point)
Night 8 total: 5 points

*Competition Total: 56.5 Points*
Also can I keep the same 3 step goals for week 2?

----------


## OneUp

*Nights #5, 6, and 7*

It's been a fairly crazy weekend for me guys, so I didn't get to journal all of my dreams

2 NLDs: 2 points
4 WBTBs: 8 points
*Total*: *16 points*

Security Guards and lots of Women - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'm back on my game now. Looking to get lucid tonight.

----------


## cooleymd

> *Nights #5, 6, and 7*...
> 4 WBTBs: 8 points



Better specify which other night was WBTB or spreadsheet won't be able to score it


DAY 7
16th-17th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non Lucid dreams 

11:40p Intercept Enemy / Camoflague / Verify Counter Defenses
1:40a Running for Train / Class Recomendations / Solve House Flipping Murder with Buy Sell Sting / Popping Paper and Snow
3:20a Obstacle Course / Team (like 6 diffent colors) Game of Imobilize Opponents / Dream Cop questioning 
4:40a Late / Wrong Order / Ice cream based foods / Gathering Bills and Coins
6:00a Sneak Approach / Dig Trench for cover / Avoid Defenses
3:10p Anatomy & Physiology / Military Intervention

+10 FIRST DILD 7:00a (Running in the Dark)
+10 MASS SUMMONATION (at least 10 light poles at once some near some far along the darkened street)
+5 Eat something +5
+5 First step Eat Something +5
+15 TOTM BASIC eat something and describe the flavor (Stick from tree was chewey and rubbery and bland tasted of mild grass flavor like from long fleshey grass)
+0 stabilization (running seemed to stabilize me or at least the dream but I was more using it to cover ground)
+0 no poles cut down with light saber (sure summon lots of poles but don't cut any down)
+0 Water not walked on (why expectation summon a beach and not walk on water)
+0 water not breathed under
+0 no apples picked (that stick tree could have had apples with little effort)
+0 no tunnels, no Gnomes looked for at base of tree

Night Total 53 Points

Competition Total 108 Points


*Spoiler* for _Running in the Dark_: 



I was in a dim dream but decided to just start running around, I was in the city and there had been DC and traffic I was waiting for a bus, but once running lucid it was dark and there were only buildings, I decided to summon some lamps and summoned many of them but they only made the dreamscape dim, I decided to go thru an alley and use expectation to get to a beach, I could see a lake but it was swampy, I considered eating many things even some I grabbed up from the dark ground (Light would come and go) I considered rubber thing pulled from darkness, plastic bag in swampy condition, and many many small rocks but they were all jagged or pointy or whatever, finally I returned to the city the way I came and found a tree I broke off a stick and ate it. It was chewey almost rubbery and bland if anything maybe tasted mildly of grass like the stems of long fleshy grass.

Estimated Luicd time 2+ minutes 

mostly running in dark (grabbing up potentially bad tasting trash) and evaluating which 100+ rocks to not eat




I spent nearly the entire dream running in the dark sommoning light and choosing something to eat apparently I'm a picky dream eater

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Pickpocket dream Was my fist dream in 3 days. I never realised how much work could get in the way until it did. Even trying my hardest it got in the way  :Sad: .

After two days dreamless I feel that this does okay, it was nice and vivid and I had plenty of time to push a few pre-suggestions into my mind as I went to sleep. Castles are always among them and so is medieval/renaissance time period.

This is my 100th post btw.

1ND=1pt
running total I think for me is 10.5

----------


## FryingMan

night #8
2016-04-18

Nice long night of detailed dreaming!

10 NLDs: 10
1 fragment: .5
WBTB: 2
night total: 12.5

DJ Entry

new competition total: 32.5 + 12.5 = 45

----------


## SenrPF

Today I feel better!  :smiley: 

Results:

2 NLD = 2 points.
WBTB = 2 points.

Total for today = 4 points.

----------


## Smudgefish

Night #8. Rubbish night.

Forgot everything.

Points: zero.

PS Just noticed how many points I was awarded for the DILD the other night!! It lasted 1 second but mega points! - not complaining.

----------


## Habba

2nds = 2
WBTB = 2

----------


## obfusc8

Night 8 
Short and sweet 10min lucid right before my work alarm  :smiley: 
4nd : 4pts
2 frags: 1pt
wbtb: 2pts
rc: 1pt
first dild: 10pts
phase through large object (door): 10pts

night: 28pts

overall: 384 + 28 = 412 pts

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/obfu...ng-rain-74785/

----------


## dolphin

Wasn't able to get much sleep. 

1 NLD-1 point


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I wake up and tried to look through my closed eyelids, which I could, making me lucid. I did a nose plug as well, even though I have a stuffy nose. I got up and jumped through the floor. I dropped down several floors down towards what looked like a restaurant before I woke up.




DILD-10 points
RC-1 point
phase through solid object-10 points

night total-22 points
competition total-182 points

----------


## JadeGreen

Night 8:

Spell's Comp Day 8: Slackin' - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Frag (x1=0.5)
Dream (x2=2)
WBTB (x1 =2)
DILD... I guess it counts. (x1=10)

Total: 14.5

----------


## MadzAssassin

2 NLD
1 WBTB

4 points ;

----------


## Hirondelle

Night 8:

I tried and failed a WBTB after I woke up at 6 knowing for sure that I dreamt but only remembered "having to write something down". (My dreams maybe??????)

So that makes 2 points.

Night 7 was 0

----------


## imazu

*Sixth, Seventh & Eighth Nights:*

Still stuck in the desert of non-lucidity.. Ugh.... Stupid brain not do thing! :(

6 NLDs - 6
4 Fragments - 2
3WBTBs - 6

Night Totals: 14
*Competition Total: 62*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration

----------


## lunagoddess

3 RD = 3 
2 fragments = 1
1 LD (WILD or DEILD) = 10 
1 WBTB = 2
Weekly challenge = 20
3-step challenge #3 = 15
Old personal goal = 10

Nightly total = 61
Competition total = 111.5 
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/luna...lucid-2-74791/
 ::D:

----------


## lunagoddess

New 3-step tasks:
1. Basic summoning
2. Super strength
3. Teleportation

----------


## KingCobra

Night 8:
Didn't get enough sleep to recall any dreams.
Still did a WBTB though
2 points
Competition total: 22 points

----------


## Pickman

Night 7:

4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 6 points

My sleep keeps getting disrupted by sunlight coming in through my blinds at 6am.  It's like there's nothing covering the windows.  I need to invest in a sleep mask or something.

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 9 Score:*
-5 full dreams remembered (5 points)
-1 fragment remembered (0.5 points)
Night 9 total: 5.5 points

*Competition Total: 62 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

DAY 8
17th-18th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+4 Non Lucid dreams

2:10a 3D Logo / Don't Draw Attention
3:40a Dehydration Microwave / Kick Fight
5:10a Bleacher Event / Non-Musical Chairs / Trailer
7:55p Swap Id Types / Reload Reset

Night Total 6 Points

Competition Total 114 Points

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Better night last night.

3 normal dreams and 1 fragment = 3.5 points bringing my competition total to 14. I am going back to basics and fully intend on getting lucid before the end of the competition.

My dreams

----------


## Hukif

Damn you are right, well that means I have one more night to plan yay!

That makes it 61 then till the monday.

Thursday 14th Yay fights! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + 1st DILD/10 + Teleport/10 + Element Control/10 + DC changing/10 = 41
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Eat/5 + Teleport/10 = 21
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Advanced Flight/10= 26
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Flight/5 + Elemental Control/10 + Change Gravity/5= 36

Total of the day = 124 (470)

Friday 15th Sleepy time - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Mind control/5 + Eat something/5 = 21
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Advanced DC change/10 + Time control/10 = 36
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Advanced object change/10 = 26
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Elemental Control/10 = 26

Total of the day = 109 (Total 579)

Been kind of busy, will update the rest later on... but so far what I have.

Saturday 16th http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huki...lf-yeah-74807/
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Teleport/10 = 21
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Full Transformation/10 + Elemental control/10 = 36
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Elemental Control/10= 26
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Elemental Control/10 = 26
Dream 5- RC/1 + 5th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 = 16
Dream 6- RC/1 + 6th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Full Transformation/10 + Phase through object/10 + Elemental Control/10 = *46*
Dream 7- RC/1 + *7th* DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + TK/5 + Gravity/5 + Full Transformation/10 Advanced object change/10= *46*

Total of the day = *217* (Total *796*)

Sunday 17th http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huki...all-yay-74808/

Nothing.

*Total of the day = 0 (Total 796)*

Monday 18th http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/huki...w-hours-74809/
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Mind control/5 + Eat something/5 = 21
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Interact/2 + Advanced object change/10  = 28

Total of the day = 49 (Total *845*)

EDIT: Cleaned up some of the scores, for my sake. Edits are in *bold*. - spellbee2

----------


## Sensei

Haven't updated in a bit, will do so with my oodles of time tomorrow, just on a quick dream break.  :tongue2:  

Should probably post 3 step task here for the second week of the comp:
Mass tk
Adv changing
Transform

----------


## Smudgefish

Night #9

2 fragments: 1 point

Running total: 36 points.

----------


## SenrPF

Results for today:

1 NLD = 1 point.
1 WBTB = 2 points.

Total = 3 points.

----------


## Pickman

Night 8:

1 full dream = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB = 2 points

----------


## Habba

2 nlds

----------


## FryingMan

A night full of vivid & present dreams featuring tragic death, conflict, and fear.   Bleh.   Not the kinds of dreams in which you're hoping to have vivid and present experiences.

+ in grandparent's home, tragic death outside on the road, wake in a panic
+ helicopter/river map, is there a pilot?
+ singing in harmony with Samuel L. Jackson, preparing firewood, burning tennis shoes, night view from the glacier over the ocean [lovely!]
+ (loooong) never-ending conflict in the amusement park, the ordeal of ordering soda, Christmas ornament fractal soda sample (beautiful and tasty)
+ fear in childhood home: broken windows in the kitchen at night, who's coming?
+ Is this our camera? [it mas my initials on it!]

6 nlds: 6 points
night total: 6

new competition total: 45 + 6 = 51

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 9:*
Recalled one full dream: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night Total: 3 points
*Competition total: 25 points*

----------


## obfusc8

Night 9

2 nd: 2pts
wbtb : 2 pts

night total: 4pts

total so far: 418pts

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up and tried to look through my closed eyelids, which I could, which made me lucid. I jumped in an imaginary hole in the floor and dropped. I ended up teleporting to another home. I walked down a hall to a dining room and tried to cause an earthquake by shifting my hands back and forth. I was able to cause a little tremor but nothing major. A DC sitting in a chair asked me for a glass of water. I was wondering what to do, when I woke up.




1 DILD-10 points
1 teleport-10 points
1st of 3 step-5 points
1 element manipulation-10 points
2nd of 3 step-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-50 points
competition total-232 points

----------


## Sensei

4/15
5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points

4/16
Dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points
interact with DCs = 2 points
RC = 1 point
super strength = 5 points
mind control = 5 points

4/17
Dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points
Element man = 10 points

4/18
Dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

4/19
WILD = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points

Will add all these up and add DJ links later. I have been on a bit of a bad schedule, but not bad enough to make me not lucid. Probably gonna nap today, after making a super fort with my children.

----------


## patches

(all fragments, 0.5 points/night)

Night 7: Really weird dream where I was in this special forces team, doing some government stuff around the city.
Night 8: Dreamt of building this miniature city with tiny legos, which was alive.
Night 9: Dreamt about selling old gel pens and other stuff to kids--I ended up getting $2 from selling a couple things.

Running total: 5 points

Also, I guess I should post my three step goals in case I end up getting a lucid.  :tongue2: 

Fly
Basic summoning
Teleport

----------


## imazu

*Ninth Night:*

Finally got lucid again! But even though I repeated my goals before sleep (like usual) I had like NO prospective memory.. D: 

All I remember is becoming lucid outdoors all of a sudden, no particular trigger, and looking around in sheer amazement at the extreme vividity. It looks EXACTLY like "real" life, so visceral and tangible. I'm standing in the middle of a street in our old neighborhood in M and it's a bright sunny day with little fluffy clouds. It feels warm and there's a breeze. For the life of me I can't remember any goals, so I just wander off and end up hanging out with good friends from my past (my most recent fave lucid pastime) for a long time before lucidity fades.

1 NLD - 1
DILD - 10
Interact w/ DC - 2
WBTB - 2

Night Totals: 15
*Competition Total: 77*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration

----------


## spellbee2

Sorry for the delay, guys. This sickness has completely drained me (and my dreams), so I haven't been keeping the score sheet very up-to-date.

Night 8
1 Fragment - 0.5 pts
Night 8 Total - 0.5 pts

Night 9 (so far. I'm about to take a nap to hopefully add more)
1 NLD - 1 pt EDIT: Napped for 5 hours, not really too much to report.
4 NLD - 4 pts

DJ Comments - 0 new (4 Total)
Competition Total - 170.5 pts

Also realized I never put up my own 3-step task, which I should do before I take a long Nyquil-fueled nap for the rest of the day. And it may be the meds talking, but I'm picking 2 of the things I struggle most with, because why not.

Super Strength
Partial Transformation
Element Manipulation

Anyway, I'll be updating the scores now, and then I'll be checking out for the day/night.  :Off to Bed:

----------


## lunagoddess

1 dream = 1
wbtb = 2
1 fragment = .5
comments = 1

Night total = 4.5
Competition total = 116

----------


## ExothermReacton

Sadly no lucids in the last three nights but some fairly intense and fun non-lucids in exchange.

Night 7,8 and 9:

Remembered 9 non-lucids: 9 points
3 WBTB: 6 points

Night 7,8 and 9 total: 15 points

Competition total: 109 points

If nothing goes wrong I will beat my highscore of ~120 points. Yay!^^

Oh and will the challenge task for week 2 be released later? I know you were sick on the originally planned release date but maybe we can still do it with the time we have left.  ::o:

----------


## cooleymd

woops looks like I had inverted my 6 for the last post (9)  :smiley: 
corrected

Spellbee maybe you should give Lunagoddess some transformation points, if you click on the Lunagoddess tab it show the name KingCobra  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 
(at least in IE and Chrome)

----------


## spellbee2

> Spellbee maybe you should give Lunagoddess some transformation points, if you click on the Lunagoddess tab it show the name KingCobra  he he 
> (at least in IE and Chrome)



I figured that would probably happen while I was duplicating the tabs. Oh well, fixed.





> Oh and will the challenge task for week 2 be released later? I know you were sick on the originally planned release date but maybe we can still do it with the time we have left.



Oh, I put it in one of my scoring posts, I just didn't update the OP with it. I'll do that now.

----------


## SenrPF

Results for today:

2 NLD = 2 points.

Total for today: 2 points

----------


## cooleymd

DAY 9
18th-19th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non Lucid dreams

10:10P Alternate Alternates / Multiple Time Events
10:50P Hot Bus Driver / Dark Out Window / Election Contemplation / Bathroom Alteration

Night Total 4 points

Competition Total 118 Points


I should have triggered in that last one, or at least been inducted into Guinniss Book of World Records

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 10 Score:*
-6 full dreams remembered (6 points)
-2 fragments (1 point)
-Failed WBTB (Having a cold is no fun :/) (2 points)
Night 6 total: 9 points

*Competition Total: 71 Points*

----------


## obfusc8

Night 10
An awesomely long lucid for me, about 35 mins.  ::D: 

2 frags: 1pt
wbtb: 2pts
first dild: 10pts
fly: 5pts
basic summon (knife from belt): 5 pts
teleport: 10pts
first 3 step: 5 pts
advanced unsummon: 10pts
second 3 step: 10pts
time control: 10 pts
third 3 step: 15pts
expert league week task (dissolve into gas): 20pts
unspecified dream control (reforming my body): 5 pts
new personal goal (shape object from earth and bring it to life): 15 pts
interact with a dc: 2pts
gain invulnerability (attacked multiple times by straight razor): 5 pts
object/dc changing: 5pts

night: 135pts

total so far: 416 + 135 = 551

Ripped Apart By a Tornado - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## KingCobra

Fragment: 0.5 points
WBTB: 2 points
Night Total: 2.5 points
*Competition total: 27.5 points*

----------


## Habba

Had about 4 dreams last night, but can't remember them.

Fragment = 0.5
4 WBTBs = 2

----------


## dolphin

Once again, my allergies were distracting me all night until I ramped up the will power in my last hour of sleep. I hope my allergies go away!

1 NLD-1 point


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up and looked at the clock to see it was time to get up. NOOOOOOO, I didn't LD, I thought. I decided I would sleep in and try super hard to LD. I went back to sleep and could immediately hear strong tinnitus. YAY, I'm going to LD, I thought. Once my bed started spinning I was lucid and got up. I jumped into an imaginary hole in the ground, focusing on teleporting to the ocean. I ended up in an underwater void. I tried to transform into a dolphin, but couldn't. Suddenly, a full size orca appeared out of the darkness which I swam into head on, causing it to squeak. I decided to follow the orca, but woke up.




DILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

night total-23 points
competition total-255 points

----------


## MadzAssassin

3 NLDs
1 WBTB 

5 points.

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

As I mentioned in a reply to one comment on another dream I had these last night:

Strange Dreams

3 NLDs and a WBTB (failed) = 5pts bringing my comp total to 14 I think.  :smiley:

----------


## lunagoddess

I totally missed a lucid last night because my reality check failed  :Crying: 
2 fragments = 1
3 dreams = 3
wbtb = 2

night total = 6
competition total = 122

----------


## Sensei

4/15
5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Semi-Total = 20 points

4/16
Dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
interact with DCs = 2 points
RC = 1 point
super strength = 5 points
mind control = 5 points
Semi-Total = 28 points

Forgot to Post For a Few Days. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4/17
Dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
Element man = 10 points
Semi-Total = 25 points

4/18
Dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Semi-Total = 16 points

4/19
WILD = 10 points
WBTB = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
object changing = 5 points
Semi-Total = 19 points

4/20
4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points
WILD = 10 points
Super Strength = 5 points
Super speed = 5 points
Adv Flying = 10 points
Transformation = 5 points
Electronics = 5 points
Semi-Total = 46 points
Last 4 days - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Cool Batman and Superman dream^^^

Total for nights = 153 points
286 + 153 =  439 points

----------


## cooleymd

DAY 10
18th-19th 8:00pm to 5:30pm

+2 WBTB

+.5 5:00a Fragment

+3 Non Lucid dreams 

12:10a Supposed Friends House / Old Neighborhood / Roller Bed / Fix Wheel / Dream Date
6:25a Robot Girl / Transporter Beam / Lift Off /Cloak & Hide
6:50a Work Cube Rearrangement / Dwarf Info / Hottie Neighbor / Exodus / Fenced In Tracks


+10 FIRST DILD 7:40a (Pacing and Plotting)
+1 RC (stretch test)
+2 interact with DC 
+5 Eat Something (clothing)


*Spoiler* for _Pacing and Plotting_: 



I was at the end of a dream where someone messed with me I jump kicked him from atop the staircase and then swung him like a discus hurtiling him through the air and when he hit he broke into several pieces, I then left to avoid questions.  I ended up in a room with three people plotting and conspiring while many people walked past.  (I think one of the plotters was GWBush)  I became Luicd (+10) and was doing a stretch test (+1), I was only somewhat lucid, still thinking I needed to avoid being questioned, and interested in the plotting, I paced back and forth many times, then I began messing with female DC (+2), I removed an article of clothing (no comment) and ate it (+5)  :smiley:  I went blind and failed to stabilize and woke up

Estimated Luicd time < 2 min (mostly pacing around not doing much)


 


Night Total 23.5 Points

Competition Total 137.5 Points

----------


## KestrelKat

Turning out to be another busy week D:  I'll be posting for the past few nights tomorrow night, hopefully!  Just wanted to let people know I'm definitely still in this, though.

----------


## OneUp

*Nights #8,9, and 10*

2 NLDs: 2 points
2 WBTBs: 4 points
*Competition Total*: *24 points*

Quarantined School - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sleep schedule got messed up the past few nights due to heavy inclement weather including constant thunder and lightning. Didn't remember any dreams last night as I only got 2 hours of sleep, so the points above are really for nights 8 and 9. Tonight should be interesting though, I'll be back with a lot more points tomorrow  :Off to Bed:

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 11 Score:*
-5 full dreams remembered (5 points)
Night 11 total: 5 points

*Competition Total: 76 Points*

----------


## Smudgefish

Night #10

Had to rush to work, nothing written down, then all forgotten Zero points

Night #11

2 frasgments: 1 point. a WBTB: 2 points

Running total: 39 points

----------


## SenrPF

Today has been a day without results. I was pretty tired and I slept very deep.  :Sad: 

2 Fragments = 1 point.

Total for today = 1 point.

----------


## Hirondelle

Going towards the end of the competition I'm not improving. Lets stay positive, still a few more nights to go!

*Night 9*:
1 NL = 1 point

*Night 10:*
0

*Night 11:*
1 NL = 1 point
WBTB (failed) = 2 points

----------


## KingCobra

2 Dreams = 2 points
1 Fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB = 2 points
Night Total: 4.5 points
*Competition total = 32 points*

----------


## Habba

1 nld =1
WBTB = 2

----------


## MadzAssassin

1 Fragment. I wanted a night of deep sleep so I avoided my attention to dreaming.

0.5 points.

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Weird night with a night mare, 2 frags, 1 ND and a WBTB = 4 pts.

Weird dreams

Seriously if you are easily upset don't hit the spoiler in my dream. I went into low detail for a reason, it was more vivid than I would like to detail for a reason, would rather not remember it.

I think that takes me to 18 for the comp. Lucid is on its way team, bare with me  :smiley:

----------


## lunagoddess

Last night I did a reality check three times that worked, but I didn't believe it.  Why?!
2 dreams = 2
1 wbtb = 2

night total = 4
competition total = 126

----------


## dolphin

Confidence, lunagoddess! You need to be confident in your judgment when you disprove reality in order for a working reality check to result in lucidity. 

I wasn't able to sleep as much last night, but my allergies are getting better and I was close to lucidity in one dream. School week is over for me, so I'm able sleep and dream more for the weekend. Should be a good night tonight! 

2 NLDs-2 points

competition total-257 points

----------


## Pickman

Night 9: 

1 fragment = 0.5
WBTB = 2 points

Total = 2.5 points

Night 10

1 fragment = 0.5
WBTB = 2 points

Total = 2.5 points

WBTB usually increases my recall, so I don't know what is going on with me recently.

----------


## spellbee2

Sickness is slowly getting better, though it's still impossible to get to sleep without some cough syrup. Thankfully, the cough syrup doesn't seem to kill my dreams as much as I thought it would.

Night 10

I had what I can only describe as a "lucid fragment". I remember distinctly that I became lucid by doing an RC, but I don't remember any of the circumstances around it - what was happening, what made me RC, or even where I was. But I'm 100% sure I did become lucid, and I remember the RC clearly, just everything around it is a fog.

1 DILD - 10 pts
RC - 1 pt

Night 10 Total - 11 pts

Night 11
3 NLDs - 3 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Night 11 Total - 5 pts

DJ Comments - 0 new (4 total)
Competition Total - 186.5 pts

----------


## cooleymd

Previous Competition not 137.5 but (+4 from previous day) really 141.5

Day 11
19th-20th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB (barely got back to sleep before final alarm dream)

+2 Non Lucid dreams

4:20a Rob Hospitals Take Papers / Investigate Health Problems
5:05a Lure to Sleep / Dream of WBTB

Night Total +4

Competition Total 145.5

----------


## OneUp

*Night #11*

1 DILD: 10 points
Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 5 points
Use an Electronic Device: 5 points
*Competition Total*: *47 points*

A Pivotal Moment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I am back in the game guys. I'll be back tomorrow with a ton of more points.  :Off to Bed:

----------


## SenrPF

Total for today

1 NLD = 1 point.
1 Fragment = 0.5 point.
1 WBTB = 2 points.

Total: 3.5 points.

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

0 for last night, not surprised, had a late finish and super early start at work, didn't even wake up to my WBTB alarm.

Sorry team.

----------


## FryingMan

*night #10 2016-04-20*
very vivid & present, lots of flying
+ flying on the mountain, training friend, here now let's try this side, watching naked old people trying to fly down to the beach far below, it's hilarious
+ flying up difficult mountain with "sister", we're 3-4 years old, zooming over islands in water
+ getting my grades in grad school, I got one D/F from the teacher who hated me, what's my GPA, will I be able to graduate?
+ flying and swimming through clear water with my beloved, some sexy time, I help defoliate the purple zones on her legs with sandpaper
+ computer discussions about integrated GPUs
+ flying/floating controlled down through stadium stairways, lots of people, photo bomb girl taking a pic (haha!), at bottom get in cars which zip up the hill, it's then a living game of hockey where our car is the puck, I drive and avoid the guy with the stick and zip down the valley up the other side and hit the target, winning that round

6 nlds: 6
night total: 6

*night #11 2016-04-21*
+ boy scout camps along the road
+ the girl and the flagon, giving to her to drink very intimate light sexy contact
+ plane taking off and landing with crazy pitches down and up
+ univ friend DD is young and beautiful and her surfer-dude-husband colleague is raking her over the coals, "Don't Screw Up!", I talk to her later and ask if she's OK.
+ water polo, throwing the bouy in the water it has a lot of momentum

5 nlds: 5
night total: 5

*night #12 2016-04-22*
big night!  Not lucid but dreaming all night long

+ helicopter battle, CD switches sides and hides in a bunker
+ mobsters in a warehouse
+ party, drinking [whisky, "neat", "Ga: drink to the bottom?"], food, talking about alcoholism at GaSa's place
+ wife in underground prison facility, escape through tunnels or the top?  I make it out to top while guard drowns
+ unused bathroom in house, dirt/sand in toilet, talking with realtor
+ sitting outside at night in new country land, lots of noisy cars and buses driving by [waking life street noise], bad decision?, we go inside for a buffet dinner with guests, vegetarian guy and the 1/2 carrot
+ at the fair, preparing our goods in a tent, we need to print out our results to present them, I can't get the computers to work
+ speaking with the "ancient flaute-ay" player, I remember her from before, I say my name and my sisters name
+ in a restaurant, watch large trucks zoom by just outside on the sidewalk, the 3rd truck knocks the sign structure down onto the street and starts putting away the metal in the truck
+ meeting with friends from another group outside, "where's CC?"

10 nlds: 10
WBTB: 2
night total: 12

new competition total: 51 + 6 + 5 + 12 = 74

----------


## Habba

3 nlds = 3 points

----------


## JadeGreen

> Night 9: 
> 
> -Fragment. I FA'd and I had pooped in the bed.
> 
> -Something to do with going to the library. I remember they had this big rack of these little tiny books about the size of 3x5 cards and only a few pages long. Each one of them had a blue cover and yellow text that read "stories of lucid dreaming". I opened up a few of them. I don't remember what they were about.
> 
> I ended up checking out one of these 'stories of lucid dreaming books'. I took it home. The story was written by a little kid and when I read it it talked about how he dreamed that lego star wars battle droids were attacking him. I got bored with the story pretty quickly, and decided to make tea and play KSP, but when I opened the cupboard, millions of lego star wars battle droids poured out.
> 
> The dream ended with me trying to get all of them out of a coffee mug so I could make my tea.
> ...



Every little bit helps

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points


*Spoiler* for _2 DILDs_: 



DILD-One of my friends wanted to play whiffle ball in the middle of the night. I was searching for a bat and ball when I realized I was dreaming. I put my hand behind my back to summon a genie. I felt this warm air on my hand, which confused me as I was expecting something solid (I forgot to summon a lamp first). I turned around to find my hand was stuck behind my back and the warm air was still behind me. I spun around, trying to figure out what was going on when I woke up for real.

DILD-As I was trying to fall back asleep, the warm air returned on my body, making me lucid. I got up, floated in the air and tried to transform into a dolphin, but couldn't. I decided to sink into the ground in order to enter a void. I landed and saw a robot with a big square head walking on two legs. I tried to see where it was going, but I woke up.




DILD-10 points

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
teleport-10 points

night total-32 points
competition total-289 points

----------


## lunagoddess

2 dreams = 2
wbtb = 2

nightly total = 4
Competition total = 130

----------


## MadzAssassin

3 NLDS
1 WBTB

5 Points

----------


## KingCobra

1 Dream = 1 points (afternoon nap dream)
WBTB = 2 points
Night Total: 3 points
*Competition total: 35 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Ayyyy, accomplished something last night.

DILD - 10 pts
Invulnerabilty - 5 pts
Night 12 Total - 15 pts

DJ Comments - 0 new (4 Total)
Competition Total - 201.5 pts

DJ Entry.

----------


## DannyCool

Hi everyone. Glad to see you all enjoying your sleep. I have 2 points over the last few days bringing me to 15.5 total.

----------


## BlairBros

I've been really sick the past 2 days so my sleep and dreams have suffered greatly :/ Ah well.
*Night 12 Score:*
-3 full dreams remembered (3 points)
-1 fragment (0.5 points)
Night 12 total: 3.5 points

*Night 13 Score:*
-3 full dreams remembered (3 points)
-1 fragment (0.5 points)
-1 failed WBTB (damn FA's  :tongue2: ) (2 points)
Night 13 total: 5.5 points

*Competition Total: 85 Points*
(Come on, lets break the 100 barrier on the final night  :smiley: )

----------


## cooleymd

Day 12
22th-22nd 8:00pm to 8:00pm
(Day 11 dates wrong  :smiley:  )

+2 WBTB

+5 Non Lucid dreams

3:45a Preparing for Trip / Game of Monsters Crystals and Powers / Defending Friend
6:45a Course Room / Automatic Sliding Windows / Tasks
10:00a French Fries & Tater Tot Sticks / Evil Guy Always One Step Ahead / Follow That Car / Laser Ambush / Guy Shrugs off Six Shots to the Head Point Blank Advanced Terminator Style 
6:20p Caverns & Armies / Expiration Dates of Batches
7:15p Back Seat Bus Driver / Fee for Service

+10 First DILD 8:20a (Bus Spit Fight & Celebrity Cop)
+1 Stabilize (hand rubbing)


*Spoiler* for _Bus Spit Fight & Celebrity Cop_: 



I was on a bus and got into a spit fight with some girl after several rounds she got off, I was trying to gather up my stuff, like expensive cameras and things but had too much stuff to gather quickly, Suddenly I was at home searching for snacks at one end of the house, then suddenly I was in my room.  The Door crashes open and incomes a police officer (played by a seven foot tall Brenden Frasier) he has his gun pointed backwards, I take his gun then I force him to withdraw from the room and go outside, once outside I give him his gun back by also facing it backwards and extending to him.  I notice the landscape is fluctuating and buildings are changing, I become Lucid (+10), I see more dream scape changes Flickering quickly, I slam my hands together and begin to rub, even during the rubbing (+1) the dream is still flickering I lose sound and my hands suddenly change and reposition during rubbing, I lose vision, I am in a white void with outlines of gray outline shapes (like white noise) I attempt to reenter dream for about 10 seconds then give up and wake up


 

Night Total +18

Competition Total 163.5

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

No recall but I did manage a WBTB which bore no fruit.

2pts for today.

----------


## obfusc8

Work packed me off to the London office for a few days, disrupting my sleep schedule...

Night 11
2 nd : 2 pts (really disturbing content) 
1 frag: .5pts
wbtb: 2pts

4.5pts

Night 12
3nd: 3pts
2 frags: 1pt
wbtb: 2pts

6pts

Night 13
4 nd: 4pts
wbtb: 2 pts
chain?
first wild/deild: 10pts
stabilise: 1pt
interact with dc: 2pts
flying:  5 pts
telepathy/mind control: 5pts

(sounds like it's only a chain if it's from a lucid dream, so haven't counted that...) 
29pts 

551 + 4.5 + 6 + 29 = 590.5

Follow Me - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Habba

1 nld = 1 point

----------


## JadeGreen

Spell's Comp Day 13: Triple DILD and some truly weird and violent plotlines. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Back with vengeance...

Fragment +0.5
3 NLDs. (Since the non-lucid portion of each dream was fairly substantial, +3)
WeeBTB (+2)
3 DILDs. (Even if they were all short, technically triple lucid +20)
Fly (+5)
Mlsc Dream Control (+5) Making myself glow in the dark. That was weird.
DC Interaction (+2) Talking with the big guy counts.
I'll count the forcefield as invulnerability, even if it didn't last long. (+5)

Night Total: 42.5

----------


## Hirondelle

*Competition night 12*
2 NL fragments = 1 point
1 WBTB failed = 2 points

*Competition night 13*
Nothing! 

And what's even worse, my husband, who never remembers a dream tells me this morning how he woke up at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep until he found that he was "thinking with images" and realized he was dreaming.... I asked him: "What did you do, what did you dream about?" "Don't know" he says "just went back to sleep"!  ::doh:: 

At lunch I said to my son: "Did you hear what happened to dad?", he said no and so I told him, and then he said "Oh yeah, forgot to tell you, this week when I slept over at my friend's, something like that happened to me too, I realized I was dreaming, and then I woke up!  ::angry:: 

It's unbelievable  ::whyme::

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 13*
Recalled 3 Dreams = 3 points
WBTB = 2 points
Night Total = 5 points
*Competition total = 40 points*

----------


## imazu

*Tenth, Eleventh, Twelfth & Thirteenth Nights:*

No lucidity at all.. Maybe I'll get lucky on the last night  :smiley: 

12 NLDs - 12
5 Fragments - 2.5
4 WBTBs - 8
*Competition Total: 99.5*
____________________________

Three-Step:
1. Fly (Basic)
2. Fully Phase (Adv.)
3. Eat Something (Basic)

Personal (ALL NEW):
- Explore some type of underground place (mine, cave, tunnel, etc.)
- Have a nice talk w/ Sk
- Ask The Dream for some artistic inspiration

----------


## dolphin

One more day to transform into a dolphin. Gotta make it happen!

4 NLDs-4 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was being driven to some new job of mine. I found that the nobody was in the drivers seat. I drove the car a bit before trying to lift the car in the air as a reality check, which I did, causing me to become lucid. I jumped out of the car and flew around for a bit before I woke up. 




1 DILD-10 points
reality check-1 point
use everyday object for dream control-5 points
flying-5 points

night total-25 points
competition total-314 points

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Come on lucidity! Last night, gotta hit a note! Hoping I can smash a good one for the team, listening yo laberge tracks for extra effect... wish me luck.

----------


## MadzAssassin

2 NLDS
1 WBTB

4 points.

----------


## Spock

Sorry for being absent in week 2 - been very busy and tired (including an inconsistent sleep schedule during the beginning of the week)... Here is the summery for the first 5 days during which I had no control what-so-ever:

Day 8:
1 NLD
WBTB
2 NLD
1 DILD (super short, couldn't even RC)
Total for the night = 15 pt.

Day 9:
2 NLD
1 DILD (another short one)
WBTB
2 NLD
(WBTB)
1 frag
1 NLD
Total for the night = 17.5 pt.

Day 10:
1 frag
1 NLD
(that's it, not even a WBTB!)
Total for the night = 1.5 pt.

Day 11:
1 frag
3 NLD
WBTB
2 NLD
Total for the night = 7.5 pt.

Day 12:
3 NLD
WBTB
1 NLD
Total for the night = 6 pt.

Competition total = 321 + 15 + 17.5 + 1.5 + 7.5 + 6 = 368.5 pt.

Now that I'm back to a consistent routine and freed up some time, I feel like I'm getting back to normal... Will be posting today's summery separately tomorrow, together with tomorrow's summery (last day of comp). Also, will post the 2 DILDs in a DJ entry tomorrow too...

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Well, not a good way to end the competition... locked myself out of my apartment last night and got little more than a nap at work. So a big fat 0 to end in spectacular fashion for me. Sorry team, haven't had the best 2 weeks for sleep let alone dreaming.

----------


## DannyCool

> Well, not a good way to end the competition... locked myself out of my apartment last night and got little more than a nap at work. So a big fat 0 to end in spectacular fashion for me. Sorry team, haven't had the best 2 weeks for sleep let alone dreaming.



Well we did enter the competition and it gave us a focus. I am just going to keep tipping away with all the skills. I have gone back to my workbook again.

----------


## BlairBros

*Night 14 Score:*
-2 full dreams remembered (2 points)
-1 fragment (0.5 points)
Night 14 total: 2.5 points

*Competition Total: 87.5 Points*

Not a great end to the competition, illness and lack of focus in the last few days but overall I have done alright. No lucids though which is very disappointing, especially since I had a few instances where I really should have :/.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 13 (next to last)
22nd-23rd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non Lucid dreams

3:05a In huge house / Locked Doors / Strange High Windows / Room to big / Racing Across Room / FBI 

Cover Story
4:30a Old Job / Need to Change Coats / Argue with Offended Person / DCs Survivor History Story
5:40a Comparisons / Asking for Help / Sorting into Sets / Paper on Birds
11:10a Person in Need / Scoring Points / Blind Animal
5:32p Stopping Physicist / Laws of Dynamics / Hand Print of Einstein / Bride of Einstein
6:30p Dream of Poisons / Dream of Medicines & Antidotes / Dream of Research
7:00p Mess in Tub / Helping Relative / Relative Arrested / Relative Acting Crazy / Cleaning

Night Total +9

Competition Total 172.5

----------


## Sensei

Should be able to give a detailed telling on Monday. Crazy busy weekend. That is not too late for the points to count is it?

----------


## Spock

As expected, getting back to a consistent sleep routine gave me my mojo back (just in time)!  ::D: 
Summery for last two days:

Day 13:
several frags - 1 pt.
7 NLD - 7 pt.
WBTB - 2 pt.
Total for the night = 10 pt.

Day 14:
several frags - 1 pt.
WBTB - 2 pt.
2 NLD - 2 pt.
WBTB - 0 pt.
frags - 0.5 pt.
1 NLD - 1 pt.
DEILD - 10 pt. (no prior LD)
DC interaction - 2 pt.
Stabilization - 1 pt.
Super speed - 5 pt.
1 NLD - 1 pt.
Failed DEILD - 1 pt. (new NLD)
DILD - 10 pt.
DC interaction - 2 pt.
Minor summon - 5 pt.
Use device - 5 pt.
Unspecified [change object] - 5 pt.
Super strength - 5 pt.
Unspecified [super fighting abilities] - 5 pt.
Old personal goal [have a crazy martial arts fight] - 10 pt. ? [are goals additive?]
Super speed - 5 pt. ? [does it count as a chain or not if the theme was the same but lucidity was interrupted?]
Invulnerability - 5 pt.
several frags - 1 pt.
Total for the night = 84.5 pt. (best case; could be as low as 69.5)

Final comp total = 463 (best case; could be as low as 448)

Really not much time right now so I'll post the DJs later, hope it's OK.

----------


## Smudgefish

Not done very well on the last few nights. Working long hours and no time to write a dream journal so missed any point at all on several recent nights.

Night #12

Zero

Night #13

1 fragment: 0.5 points

Night #14

1 full dream: 1 point, 3 fragments: 1.5 points, WBTB: 2 points

Grand total: 44 points

----------


## FryingMan

*night #13 2016-04-23*
some good, vivid, long, all-but-lucid in some cases dreams
+ stringing the net on to the basketball hoop, shooting hoops, giving instruction, "swish!  love that sound!"
+ talking to the old (dwarf?) from the upper floor apartment window, come down to continue talking, say "that's our monsard", bar nearby and a bunch of barflies going to get drunk
+ flying in FPS shooter, dodging really fast rockets, tear guy's arm off (doll socket shoulder)
+ S1 and his gf AS lying on a bed chilling in a house
+ S1 and his gf AS on  tall ladder that is falling between tall buildings, "HOLD ON" I scream, they fall to ground, she rolls on dirt, I go start to dig her out, tell Finn from s/w to fly up into the room through the window in the building up the hill, he does, another guy, then me, semi-lucid: give me an ice cream sandwich, I know from expectation he'll find it in the freezer, he gives it, we're eating chips: ice cream sandwich it's really good, I break off a piece to give to a friend

5 nlds: 5
night total: 5

*night #14 2016-04-24*
despite strong daytime attention and intention, came away only with mostly fragments from the night.   Sense of some long dreams but not just remembering the details
+(f) racquetball/squash
+(f) in the rich guy's house (long), team-based activity
+ (taking the cat out?) the orange signage on the walls folding in to the wall as the door opens, grab hot girl's butt and proposition her, we'll have sex but she wants to give me feedback from the last time (haha)
+ lying on a bed with some random (Asian?) guy in a dormitory?  Feel slightly odd about that.   My (headphone?) cables are all tangled with the guy's.   He's in fact downloading the music from my USB/music player, he likes it.  There are some things on there in foreign language with bad words, wonder what he thinks of that.

2 nlds: 2
2 frgs: 1
night total: 3

final competition total: 74 + 5 + 3 = 82

Fairly poor showing, but got one LD at least!   And the attention to dreams and journaling resulted in some really excellent dreams, so all in all a success!

----------


## ExothermReacton

Summing up nights 10-14

Remembered 6 non-lucids: 6 points
5x WBTB: 10 points
2x DILD: 20 points
2x Flying: 10 points
1x Telekinesis: 5 points
Stage 2 of Three-Step-Task done: 10 points

Night 10-14 total: 61 points

Competition total: 170 points

DJ entry: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - ExothermReacton - Dream Journals[21-4-16-23-4-16]-messing-up-street-signs-telekinesis-some-random-hyper-jumps-74930/

Hope I didn't make any mistakes. Just to clarify: Both DILDs have been seperate dreams in seperate nights. 
If I calculated right, I beat my highscore by 50 points so I am more than happy. I am still quite far away from the expert league but I feel very comfortable in the Intermediate League now which is a nice progress I guess. ::D:

----------


## Habba

1 nld = 1 point

----------


## KingCobra

Night 14
WBTB = 2 points
Night Total = 2 points

*Final Competition Total = 42 points*

----------


## Hirondelle

*Final night of competition*

1 NL = 1 point
WBTB (failed) = 2 points

I think that makes a total of 23, which makes me the weakest in our team. Sorry about that!

----------


## JadeGreen

NLD (x2=2)
WILD (x1=10)
Advanced Summoning (x1=15, Dream guide)

Night Total: *27*

Comments scores brb
10 different people/different entries. =3 points.
Thanks Spock and DreamCafe11 in particular.

Spell's Comp Day 14: A pretty WILD final comp night. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Now watch as on the imaginary "Night 15" I magically have a quintuple chain of super long vivid lucids with loads of dream control.  :tongue2:

----------


## obfusc8

Really wanted to get to #400 before the end of the competition, so stayed in bed for over 9 hrs... but it was not to be  :Sad:  Loads of dreams though.

Night 14
5nd : 5pts
1 frag: .5pts
wbtb: 2pts
first dild: 10pts
interact with dc: 2 pts
flying: 5pts
change gravity for a dc: 5 pts
super speed (plummeting to ground): 5pts
partial transformation (wings): 5 pts
object/dc changing (sheep->demonic goat): 5pts

night total: 44.5pts

overall: 590.5 + 44.5 = 635pts

Vertigo - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Hukif

Sorry, been really busy since last update but promise I will have half the dreams by today, everything if possible D=

----------


## cooleymd

usually people get several day to post after the competition has ended probably have to private message them and extort info  :smiley: 

still 12 hrs left here in California tho  :smiley:   soon I have to get up and go but then back for the last 7hrs or so  :smiley: 

so far been napping all morning because of too much sleep hope I can continue when I get back

8 dreams so far since just before midnight in the last one I was laying down and telling others in the room if I seem to wake up and kill them its just a reality check.  Latter I tried to summon a motorcycle to escape a crime scene I might even have been hovering in the air imagining the bike would form underneath me, but it didn't and I wasn't lucid

If I become lucid I'm going to try a combo partial phasing and DC summonation, by reaching into a tree and pull out a wood nymph  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I tried really hard to incubate dolphin transformation the first half of the night, but saw it was messing up my dream awareness so I switched gears and ended up forgetting about it once becoming lucid.

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up to find myself standing in the middle of the hallway, which made me lucid. I went outside into the night and jumped up fly. I looked around to see what was interesting, and saw a baseball stadium. I flew over there and saw it transform from a big league ball field to a little league ball field. I woke up.




DILD-10 points
flying-5 points

night total-18 points
final competition total-332 points

Hopefully I can improve my dream control and stabilization to do better next time. It's always fun, though! Thanks spellbee2 for the competition!

----------


## lunagoddess

5 regular dreams = 5
WBTB = 2
I had a moment of lucidity, but I don't know if it should count because my awareness was really low and it didn't lead to anything.

*Spoiler* for _Lucid?_: 



I realized I was dreaming but my level of awareness was really low.  I decided to start the dream over and make it better with lucidity so I laid down and tried to turn back time by imagining I was the hour hand on a clock, spinning in a counter-clockwise direction.  When I got up I was just dizzy and confused.



So DILD = 10?
Competition Total = 147

----------


## Spock

So, finally finished the DJ entries as promised!

Spellbee's spring comp, DILDs of days 8 and 9
Spellbee's spring comp, Day 14

Just wanted to thank everyone for the great time, inspiration and motivation! April is becoming my best LDing month since ever, despite waking life stress and preoccupation, so at least some of the LDing success must be a result of this competition  ::D:  And Spellbee, many thanks for organizing the competition and keeping track of all of this! The live score sheet is awesome and I think I'll start using something similar to keep track of stuff too...  :wink2:

----------


## JadeGreen

> So, finally finished the DJ entries as promised!
> 
> Spellbee's spring comp, DILDs of days 8 and 9
> Spellbee's spring comp, Day 14
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the great time, inspiration and motivation! April is becoming my best LDing month since ever, despite waking life stress and preoccupation, so at least some of the LDing success must be a result of this competition  And Spellbee, many thanks for organizing the competition and keeping track of all of this! The live score sheet is awesome and I think I'll start using something similar to keep track of stuff too...



Yes, All hail Spellbee the master of Mlem and creator of this great LD comp! Thank you so much! (I can't belive I had 11 LDs in 14 days, particularly in a time when I had to deal with illness, exams, and most threatening of all, the release of a new version of Kerbal Space Program, I'd say I did pretty well.)

I've also learned something about myself during these two weeks. I'm good at having LDs en masse, but I think it's time I put a little more focus on having better _quality_ LDs. (Hopefully while keeping up the quantity as well...) The question becomes how to go about that...

----------


## JadeGreen

> So, finally finished the DJ entries as promised!
> 
> Spellbee's spring comp, DILDs of days 8 and 9
> Spellbee's spring comp, Day 14
> 
> Just wanted to thank everyone for the great time, inspiration and motivation! April is becoming my best LDing month since ever, despite waking life stress and preoccupation, so at least some of the LDing success must be a result of this competition  And Spellbee, many thanks for organizing the competition and keeping track of all of this! The live score sheet is awesome and I think I'll start using something similar to keep track of stuff too...



Yes, All hail Spellbee the master of Mlem and creator of this great LD comp! Thank you so much! (I can't belive I had 11 LDs in 14 days, particularly in a time when I had to deal with illness, exams, and most threatening of all, the release of a new version of Kerbal Space Program, I'd say I did pretty well.)

I've also learned something about myself during these two weeks. I'm good at having LDs en masse, but I think it's time I put a little more focus on having better _quality_ LDs. (Hopefully while keeping up the quantity as well...) The question becomes how to go about that...

----------


## KingCobra

Even though I didn't have a LD during this competition, my recall improved a lot. Thanks for the competition Spellbee2!

----------


## MadzAssassin

3 NLDS
1 Fragment
1 WBTB

5.5 points.

Lol, well i did well xD

----------


## Pickman

Been away over the weekend due to family visiting, but there's not much to report anyway.

Night 10: 

1 full dream = 1 point

Night 11:  

Nothing.

Night 12:

1 fragment = 0.5 points

Total = 1.5 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 13
3 NLDs - 3 pts
1 WBTB - 2 pts
Night 13 Total - 5 pts

Night 14 (+ nap)
3 NLDs - 3 pts
1 DILD - 10 pts
RC - 1 pt
Teleport - 10 pts
Unspecified (size change) - 5 pts
Partial Transformation (wings) - 5 pts
Flying - 5 pts
Night 14 Total - 39 pts
DJ Entry.

DJ Comments - 2 new (6 total) - +1 pt
*Competition Total - 246.5 pts*
Missed last competition's score by 4 points, but considering I was sick for half of this one, I'm still pretty proud of myself.


The deadline for all scoring posts/DJ comments/scoresheet corrections is *Wednesday, April 27th, 2016 at 11:59 Eastern Time (GMT -4)*. Keep in mind that unlike other deadlines in the competition, this is MY time, not YOUR time (unless you are also in the Eastern Time Zone).

----------


## KestrelKat

DJ Link will be here once the DJ has actually been typed up and posted  ::D: 

Night 7
3 NLD: *3 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
Total *5 pts*

Night 8
2 Fragments: *1 pt*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
Total *3 pts*

Night 9
1 Lucid: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
Interact with a DC: *2 pts*
Time Control: *10 pts* + 3rd Three-Step: *15 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
Total *40 pts*

Night 10
2 NLDs: *2 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
Total *4 pts*

Night 11
2 NLDs: *2 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
Total *4 pts*

Night 12
1 NLD: *1 pt*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
Total *3 pts*

Night 13
1 NLD: *1 pt*
Total *1 pt*

Night 14
4 NLD: *4 pts*
WBTB: *2 pts*
1 Lucid: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
Interact with a DC: *2 pts*
Fully Phase Through BSO: *10 pts*
Week 2 Challenge Task: *20 pts*
Teleportation: *10 pts*
Total *61 pts*

Total Points: *240.5 Points!*  Not as good as my last competition either, but It's been a busy two weeks, which I didn't really anticipate DX

Sorry again for lack of consistent posting guys >__<

----------


## OneUp

*Night #12, 13, 14* 

3 NLDs: 3 points
1 WBTB: 2 points
*Competition Total:* *52 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 14 (Last Day)
23rd-24th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+1 Three Journal Comments

+2 WBTB

+11 Non Lucid Dreams

11:35p Sad Retirement camp for dead people's pets / Competition Obstacle Course / Shotgunning Targets / Sponsor Watching Me
1:10a Asian Kid taken from family / Hooky Kid / Sovereignty of County over School District / Gang of Robbers / Dispose DNA Evidence / Musical Strong Box
2:35a Restaurant Entertainers / Supposed May 11th Independence Day of Weird Country
2:55a Woman Using Anesthesia to Abduct the Bad / Animals / Dinner 
3:55a Birds Escaping Cage / Make Shift Cage Repair / Dachshund Barking
4:45a Weird Movie House / Umbrella Roller / Attempt To Reach Buses / Country Road Free Stuff Exchange (movies and toys) / Try to Reach Trains / Crazy Passers By
6:05a Car Swerve Crash Thru Wall / My Building / Candy & Jolly Ranchers on a String / Materials Testing Robot Girl / Reading Emails / Mall Machine Gun Fight / Enemy Female Super Heros Arrive / In Space Tearing Apart Ship Shaped Like a Bouquet of Flowers / Kill Aliens but Leave Survivors as Warning / Fear of Emboldenment
7:30a Guys & Gals rooms / Sleeping on Floor (Lucid References only) / Hunting Target as Assassin / Fake Target Dummies / Security Shot In Head / Trying To Escape by Summoning Motorcycle (non Lucidly)
2:50p Wierd Elevator / Expelled form Building / Garbage Sorting / Police Action
4:00p Circular Route / Cabin Trip / Hunting / False Journaling
5:15p Rocks & Routers / Brothers Apt / Grief / Attack Military / Infiltrators

Night Total +13 +1 (three comments total during contest) 

*Competition Grand Total 186.5*  (_including 1 comment point_)

----------


## Hukif

Tuesday 19th Weird people. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + 1st DILD/10 + Fly/5 + Mind control/5 + Eat something/5 = 26
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Gravity/5 + Teleport/10 = 21

Total of the day = 845 (892)

Wendesday 20th Food fest! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Teleport/10 + Eat something/5 + Advanced Flying/10 = 36
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Flying/5 + Advanced TK/10 + Eat/5 + Partial Transformation/5 = 41
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Advanced Flying/10 + Gravity/5 + Elemental control/10 = 31

Total of the day = 108 (Total 1000)

Thursday 21st Trying to eat something good - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Eat/5 + Advanced object change/10 = 26

Total of the day = 26 (Total 1026)

Friday 22nd HAHAHAHA no I am the one who makes the nightmares kiddo. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Fly/5 + Interact DC/2 + TK/5 + Mind control/5 + Elemental control/10 = 38
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Advanced object change/10 = 16
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Interact DC/2= 8
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + TK/5 + Gravity/5 + DC manipulation/5 + Elemental control/10 + Eat/5 = 46
Dream 5- RC/1 + 5th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Mind control/5 = 21
Dream 6- RC/1 + 6th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Full Transformation/10 + Phase through object/10 + Elemental Control/10 = 46
Dream 7- RC/1 + 7th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + DC interact/2 + Gravity/5 + Elemental control/10= 33

Total of the day = 208 (Total 1234)

Saturday 23rd Dragon lady and my husband ~~ - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream 1- RC/1 + First DILD/10 + Eat/5 + Interact DC/2 + Object changing/5 + Elemental control/10 = 33
Dream 2- RC/1 + 2nd DILD/5 + Advanced object change/10 = 16
Dream 3- RC/1 + 3rd DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + Interact/2 + Elemental Control/10 + Fly/5 + Mass TK/10 + Gravity/5 = 48
Dream 4- RC/1 + 4th DILD/5 + Teleport/10 + TK/5 + Fly ADV/10 + DC manipulation/5 + Elemental control/10 + Partial transformation/5 = 51
Dream 5- RC/1 + 5th DILD/5 + Fly/5 = 11
Dream 6- RC/1 + 6th DILD/5 + Elemental Control/10 + Advanced object change/10 = 26
Dream 7- 1st WILD/10 + Full transformation/10 + DC interact/2 + Teleport/10 + Elemental control/10 + Super strenght/5 + Mind control/5 + Mass TK (The power at the end)/10 + Invulnerability (The falling test)/5 = 67
Dream 8- RC/1 + 7th DILD/5 + TK/5 + Fly/5 + Teleport/10 = 26

Total of the day = 278 (Total 1512)

Missing one day only now.

----------


## SenrPF

Results for the last two nights:

1 NLD = 1 Point.
2 Fragments = 1 point.
1 WBTB = 2 point.

Total = 4 points.

----------


## imazu

*Fourteenth Night:*

Nothing.. I did so terribly this time compared to usual.. wut da heck man

2NLDs - 2
1WBTB - 2

Night Total: 4
*Competition Total: 103.5*

----------


## Pickman

Night 13:

1 full dream = 1 point

----------


## Hukif

Last day: Meh, only one dream worth recalling. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

RC/1 First DILD/10 Time control/10

Total 21
Total total 1533

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks, Spellbee2, for running the competition!   It's a huge investment in time and effort I know, we all really appreciate it!
It helped me start to put more emphasis again on paying attention to dreams and getting off my butt to journal!

----------


## Pickman

Night 14:

1 full dream = 1 point

----------


## Sensei

I think that I only have about 12 dreams and 3 wbtbs untapped for points. I might have had a small LD or two, but I don't remember them anymore. :/ 

*439 +6 + 12 = 457 points
*

Comp total I believe. I had all sorts of problems with my kids sleeping this last week, but they are back to the normal sleep schedule.  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

Just realized I double-posted a ways up there.

Edit: Wait this isn't going to resolve the issue... Sorry... I'll go sit in the corner...  :Oops:

----------


## SenrPF

I appreciate being able to participate in this competition. I also appreciate the work of *Spellbee2*!  :smiley: 
The objectives for which I signed have been met: I have learned, it has served me of inspiration and motivation, and I've enjoyed reading some of the posts that have been published!

Congratulations to all who participated!  :smiley:

----------


## DannyCool

Since my last check in I have had 2 DILDs on two seperate days where I woke up shortly after and one flying. That is 30 points plus 5 NLDs plus previous total 13.5 = 48.5

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dann...2-dilds-74998/

----------


## cooleymd

> Since my last check in I have had 2 DILDs on two seperate days where I woke up shortly after and one flying. That is 30 points plus 5 NLDs plus previous total 13.5 = 48.5
> 
> 2 DILDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



you probably what to clarify your time of dreams a bit better the posting deadline was for dreams that occurred before your local 8:00pm on Sunday, not for posting subsequent dreams so say what day the dreams were on.  Were they on days 13 (Fri/Sat) and 14(Sat/Sun) before the contest end?

----------


## DannyCool

Oh Sorry why can't this competition go on forever?  :Crying:  Please don't end it.  ::cry::  I should have been watching the days on the calendar and now it's all over.  ::morecrying::  My grand total is now: 18.5 ... Anyway I will give myself a:  ::goodjob2::  Thanks to everyone for making this possible.  ::rainbow::

----------


## patches

Sorry for writing this so late. ;,;

Day 11: Dreamt about being in a rented apartment/motel thingy and accidentally walking into a neighbor's room. 1 fragment/+0.5 points

Day 13: Three fragments (+ 1.5 points). Had a weird dream where I got into a sword fight with people in this one game. Dreamt about experiencing an earthquake. And dreamt of my boyfriend flying to Canada, and when he arrived, speaking Dutch too fast for me.

Day 14: Dreamt of flying and beating a friend in a race, also about being on a boat thing/getting bit by leeches when I was going to go fishing with my dad. I guess I'll count that as two fragments, since they were seperate. +1 point

Competition total: 8 points.

Oh yeah, and thanks to everyone for joining, and spellbee for hosting.  ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

Geez, it's been less than a week and I already miss the competition. Oh well, all good things must come to an end, and the even better things end with quantifiable results (at least, that's what the scientists tell me). So here's the final scores for the competition:

- - - - - - - - - - - Expert League - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Batman*
• Hukif *1533*
• obfusc8 *635*
TOTAL *2168* 


*Superman*
• Sensei *458*
• dolphin *330.5*
TOTAL *788.5*

- - - - - - - - - - - Intermediate League - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Mario*
• Spock *462.5*
• JadeGreen *243.5*
• KestrelKat *239.5*
• OneUp *48*
• Ctharlhie *3*
TOTAL *996.5*


*Luigi*
• spellbee2 *246.5*
• cooleymd *186.5*
• ExothermReacton *160*
• imazu *103.5*
• FryingMan *81.5*
TOTAL *778*

- - - - - - - - - - - Beginner League - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Huey*
• MadzAssassin *63.5*
• SenrPF *39.5*
• BadAssLongCoat *24.5*
• DannyCool *19.5*
TOTAL *147* 


*Dewey*
• BlairBros *87.5*
• Smudgefish *44*
• KingCobra *41*
• Hirondelle *26*
TOTAL *198.5*


*Louie*
• lunagoddess *146*
• Habba *40.5*
• Pickman *36*
• patches *8*
TOTAL *230.5*


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Hukif* absolutely dominated the Expert League, scoring a whopping  *1533 points*
Google Image searching "Hukif" literally gave no results. So instead, here's a duck.


Which meant Ben Affleck was victorious over Henry Cavill as *Team Batman* dawned with more justice, and *2168 points*.



*Spock* prospered in the Intermediate League, scoring a logical *462.5 points*


And with a team score of *996.5 points*, *Team Mario* reminds us who is the better bro.



*Lunagoddess* showed she had the night right stuff in the Beginner League, racking up *146 points*


Meaning *Team Louie* have proven themselves worthy of the Scrooge McDuck fortune - a very lucrative *230.5 points*.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Awards*
*Mass Recall*: Most points scored for Non-lucid Dream Recall - *Spock* and *BlairBros* (76.5)
*Induce THIS!*: Most lucid dreams during competition - *Hukif* (54)
*Something's Amiss*: Most DILDs during competition - *Hukif* (53)
*WILD West*: Most WILDs during competition - *Sensei* and *Spock* (3)
*Django Chained*: Most chained lucid dreams (aka DEILDs) - *spellbee2* (2)
*Terrible Roommate*: Performed WBTB every night - *obfusc8*, *imazu*, *cooleymd*, *ExothermReacton*, *KingCobra*
*Control Freak*: Most Basic or Advanced tasks completed - *Hukif* (142)
*Relatively Unstable*: Most RCs/Stabilizations - *Hukif* (53)
*Employee of the Month/Year*: Most TOTMs/TOTYs completed - *obfusc8*, *KestrelKat*, *Spock*, *cooleymd* (1)
*Team Player*: Most teammates summoned in lucids - *obfusc8* and *JadeGreen* (1)
*GOOOOAAAAAAL*: Most Personal Goals completed - *obfusc8* (3)
*No Comment*: Most DJ Comments posted - *lunagoddess* (15)

And with that, another competition is in the books.  ::cheers:: 


In keeping with the new quarterly-competition tradition, the next comp will most likely be sometime mid-July. Let me know if you'd like to participate, and I can set up a list of people to PM once the signups go up for that one.

----------


## KestrelKat

I will definitely participate (and more frequently haha) in Juky!  I'll finally be done with teaching so less, less, much less stress  :smiley:

----------


## BlairBros

Thanks for writing all that up Spellbee, the competition was a blast! I am surprised I got (equal) most points for recall, but it is a pleasant surprise  :smiley: .

----------


## cooleymd

I would like to see both new and old traditions

New = contests that start at 8:00pm on a Friday and end 16 days later on Sunday


Old = Sensei no longer on Hiatus = so have him bring back a competition to fill in the gap months  :smiley:  that is based on stability not control
where you get additional points for total lucid time instead of tasks  :smiley: 

aim for 6-8 competition per year instead of just 2 - 4 ish

----------


## SenrPF

Thank you for your work Spellbee2!  :smiley:

----------


## Spock

Damn, that duck has some swag!!!  :Big laugh: 

Thanks Spellbee for doing this! Yes, please sign me up for the next comp!
The competition apparently gave me just the right kind of motivation and I still can't believe how well it worked!  ::D: 

By the way, you've gathered a great deal of statistical data in that sheet - I think you could publish it in a journal as a statistical analysis of lucid dreamers or something. I don't think it has been done before and although a two week sample isn't a lot, the amount of data is impressive still. Also, I totally forgot to count my comments (though I'm sure that it's ~1 point so it's really negligible)! XD

----------


## JadeGreen

Aye, PM me for the next one. It was fun, but, hopefully next time, Exams, Illness and a new version of KSP won't overlap with the comp this time.  :tongue2:

----------


## ExothermReacton

I want to thanks you for hosting the competition spellbee! Thanks to it I improved faster than ever, did things in dreams I never did before and I found a fairly reliable way to lucid dream regularly.
No need to tell that I am going to take part in the next competition as well. ::wink::

----------


## cooleymd

> I would like to see both new and old traditions
> 
> New = contests that start at 8:00pm on a Friday and end 16 days later on Sunday
> 
> 
> Old = Sensei no longer on Hiatus = so have him bring back a competition to fill in the gap months  that is based on stability not control
> where you get additional points for total lucid time instead of tasks 
> 
> aim for 6-8 competition per year instead of just 2 - 4 ish



What do people think of this
Proposed Schedule for 4 Each Stability and Control Competitions per Year  :smiley: 

Stability Competition
FRI May 27 - Sun Jun 12 2016
	then 26 days off

Control Competition
FRI Jul  8 - Sun Jul 23 2016
	then 26 days off

Stability Competition
FRI Aug 26 - Sun Sep 11 2016
	then 32 days off 

Control Competition
FRI Oct 14 - Sun Oct 30 2016
	then 26 days off

Stability Competition
FRI Nov 25 - Sun Dec 11 2016
	then 26 days off

Control Competition
FRI Jan  6 - Sun Jan 22 2017
	then 26 days off

Stability Competition
FRI Feb 24 - Sun Mar 12 2017
	then 26 days off

Control Competition
FRI Apr  7 - Sun Apr 23 2017
	then 32 days off

Stability Competition
FRI May 26 - Sun Jun 11 2017
	then 26 days off

Control Competition
FRI Jul  7 - Sun Jul 23 2017
	then 32 days off

Stability Competition
FRI Aug 25 - Sun Sep 10 2017
	then 26 days off

Control Competition
FRI Oct  6 - Sun Oct 22 2017
	then 26 days off

Stability Competition
FRI Nov 24 - Sun Dec 10 2017

----------


## Pickman

Typical - after two weeks of pathetic recall, I finally get a lucid dream on the night after the competition closed.  Damn it.  Better luck next time, I suppose.  I look forward to participating in the next one.

----------


## Centroid

Hey all,
I'm so sad I missed this competition...
Please sign me up for next time, looking forward to taking part! I feel this kind of thing would be a HUGE motivation booster.
At least I'll have time to get better and have some LDs...

----------


## cooleymd

> In keeping with the new quarterly-competition tradition, the next comp will most likely be sometime mid-July. Let me know if you'd like to participate, and I can set up a list of people to PM once the signups go up for that one.



A Mid Summer Night's Lucid Dream Competition?

----------


## Sensei

Pm me. I'll be all about a competition.  My biggest problem right now is that I haven't been Journaling. Got some good Journaling last night and am planning on keeping it up, just a short paragraph per dream to stop everything from fragmenting. Hopefully this will boost my recall back to what it used to be.  :smiley:

----------


## Centroid

Cool! I'm in! Really need that extra motivation...  :Cheeky:  Thanks!

----------


## cooleymd

> I'll be all about a competition.



You might have to sponsor the competition, looks like spellbee2 missing in action  :smiley: 

I think there should be a schedule of 8 competition per year and each with 3 weekends and 2 intervening weeks  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:

----------


## lunagoddess

I second having a schedule. Competitions are really helpful and motivating for a lot of people. And in between competitions people will be motivated to practice and prepare for the next one if they know when it will be.

----------


## spellbee2

> You might have to sponsor the competition, looks like spellbee2 missing in action



Surprise! I'm here. Just a little out of commission at the moment. I was out of town last week for a wedding, and this week my laptop is in the shop for DC jack issues (I'm currently awkwardly and uncomfortably typing this from my phone). So if I set up a comp this month, it won't be until I get my laptop back, which won't be until another week or so.

As for having more comps, I think most people agreed having 4 a year was a good number. But really, if you want more competitions, feel free to host them yourself - the Lucid Challenges forum isn't just for DV staff, anyone can start a thread. Plus you can make it whatever rules you want (especially you, cooleymd, you can make it the time-based competition you've always wanted  :Cheeky:  ).

As for me hosting though, now more than ever with my new job, I only have the time and energy for one every 3 months at the very least.

----------


## cooleymd

Well one of my relatives is not doing well and I might have to move and things, I will continue to try to dream but I will probably suck in the contest.  Also looks like possible civic duty to perform, probably reduce my sleep and dreams to minimum.  
I suppose the good new is my relative and my current home may soon be dream signs.

----------

